# Ersteindrücke



## Anwak (23. September 2008)

Hallo liebe community!

Wie die meisten bin WoWler mit Phasenweisen Pausen. Ich habe mich sehr auf Warhammeronline gefreut, da ich das Tabletop inzwischen seit fast 10 Jahren betreibe. Ich hab mir das Spiel auch sehr schnell zugelegt, als ichs dann installiert hatte gings endlich los, mit einem Hexenjäger der Menschen. Inzwischen bin ich bei lvl 11 angekommen und wollte mal meinen Ersteindruck wiedergeben. Würde mich sehr interessieren, ob ihr genauso fühlt.

-Das Spiel ist einfach nicht "smoove". Es hakt und hinkt an jeder Ecke und Bewegung, die Animationen reichen von super bis hölzern. Das Spiel fühlt sich nicht fertig an.
-Die Grafik ist so unglaublich zwiespältig, einige Texturen verschwimmen zu einem Modder von Farben, während andere gestochen scharf sind. Ebenso die Monster und Charakter Modells, einiges ist sehr fein und detailliert dargestellt, während andere dahingeschludert aussieht
-Der Sound, die Windmühlen im Menschenstartgebiet hören sich klasse an, dafür einige der Effekte wie aus nem Midi Handy. 
-Die Hintergrundmusik ist Klasse und passt gut zu WAR. Martialisch.
-Die Animationen sind im allgemeinen abgehakt und man kriegt keine vernünftig aussehenden Kämpfe zustande. Sehr positiv finde ich, dass jeder Zauber eine eigene "nett gedachte" (in klammern weil es dann doch recht hölzern aussieht) Bewegung. Nur was bringt mir das, wenn es ruckelig aussieht oder abgehackt. Dann lieber nur 2-3 Bewegungen aller WOW
-Interface, es ist schlicht und einfach stark überladen am Anfang. Der erste Gedanke ist "BALKEN, soviele Balken", einige Sachen verstehe ich immernoch nicht von den angezeigten Teilen im Interface. Fehlende schrittweise Heranführung.
-Nervtötend: Mein Interface will sich nicht speichern und resettet sich automatisch nach jedem neustart des Spiels...genauso wie meine Einwilligung zur User License. Bei den Server werden überall 0 Chars angezeigt. NERVEND unnötig. Genauso wie "^^" nicht geht.
-Die Unterscheidung zwischen Hero, Champion fällt schwer
-Handwerk: Ich verstehs nicht, ich bin Scavenger, gut damit kann ich was nochmal looten und Talisman Crafter, verstehe das System nicht. Nirgends ist mal eine Hilfe angeboten. Aus Frust lässt mans einfach sein zumal man anscheind sowieso ncihts wirklich brauchbares bauen kann.
-Chat: Unübersichtlich wegen fehlenden Farben, anscheind sprechen WAR Spieler nicht, habe meistens das Gefühl alleine zu sein und möchte zurück zu WOW. Bis ich mal herausgefunden habe wie ich im allgemeinen Channel schreiben kann, hat was gedauert (weil immer nur /1 da stand und nicht welcher Kanal wie in WOW) Ich kann nichts verlinken. Schlecht.

Soviel mal zur technischen Seite. Ich finde es im höchsten Maße enttäuschend. Das Spiel wirkt nicht fertig, es scheint noch eine Beta zu sein. Schnellschuss gegen WotLk? Und bei mir kommt noch der Wiedererkennungsfaktor, den nicht alle Spieler haben. Note bestenfalls 4.

Questsystem
-Soloquesten: Bewohnt bewährt, leider ein bisl weniger kreativ als WoW, weshalb WoW doch klar die nase vorne hat beim normalen Questen.
-PVPQuests: Super eingebunden in die Spielewelt, find ich wirklich Klasse!
-Public Quests: DER SIEGESPUNKT. PQ sind eine der besten Erfindung die ich je in einem spiel gesehen habe, es macht wirklich Spaß und es ergeben sich schnell Gruppen. Die Ziele sind relativ kreativ dabei, wobei im Endeffekt einfach alles töten reicht. Dickes + für WAR
Gleich noch was zu den Monstern: Strohdoof, noch dööfer als in WoW, man kann jedes einzeln pullen egal wieviele Mobs dabei stehen. Fehlende CC verringert den Spielspaß, da man, wenn man niedrigere Level oder Ausrüstung hat als ein Monster einfach schlichtweg keine großartige Möglichkeit hat das Monster groß zu kiten oder durch andere skills langsam umzuhauen (WoW macht da viel mehr spaß)

PVE/PVP:
PVE existiert bisher für mich nicht wirklich. Instanzen fehlen, gerade wenn ein Spiel neu draußen ist wünscht man sich doch wunderschöne Instanzen a la Tempel oder DireMaul. Finde ich Schade, allerdings muss man gestehen, dass WoW ein PVE Spiel für eine SEHR lange Zeit war, bis dann ernsthaft PVP gespielt werden konnte.
PVP ist einfach top, ich frage mich aber weiterhin wie lange das Anhält, da aufgrund der kaum vorhanden CC oft ein großer Zerg dabei herauskommt und bei 1gegen1 Situationen mE nicht soviel können erfordert wird, wie bspw in WoW.

Und am Ende glaube ich sehen alle gleich aus (schlimmer als in WoW)

Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass ich gerade festgestellt hab, dass mich WAR sowenig überzeugt hat, dass ich es vorerst ruhen lasse und WoW zu  WotLk anfange. Vielleicht schafft es Mythic noch ihren doch sehr genialen Konzepte und Ideen richtig umzusetzen und nicht so eine Frechheit von unfertigem Spiel dem Kunden unterzujubeln. Sollen se mal die AoC Jungs fragen, die haben sich das wohl auch mit dem unfertigen Spiel versaut.

mfg Marc


----------



## Nightbrave (23. September 2008)

hmm.. manche Aussagen schlichtweg falsch..


----------



## Hey-Ray (23. September 2008)

Nightbrave schrieb:


> hmm.. manche Aussagen schlichtweg falsch..


Manche aussagen sind auch bei dir schlichweg falsch. Darfst raten welche, dürfen wir ja auch.


----------



## Stjerne (23. September 2008)

So leids mir tut aber du hast das Spiel nicht gespielt. 
Spiel erstmal Warhammer, dann wirst du feststellen was du hier alles geschrieben hast ist, ist blödsinn.

Allein die Tatsache:


> Gleich noch was zu den Monstern: Strohdoof, noch dööfer als in WoW, man kann jedes einzeln pullen egal wieviele Mobs dabei stehen. Fehlende CC verringert den Spielspaß, da man, wenn man niedrigere Level oder Ausrüstung hat als ein Monster einfach schlichtweg keine großartige Möglichkeit hat das Monster groß zu kiten oder durch andere skills langsam umzuhauen (WoW macht da viel mehr spaß)



Aus dem Startgebiet raus kommen ? Wenn dort Monster in Gruppen stehen, kommen die auch! Das du mit Lvl 3 nicht von ner bösen Horde Monstern im dauer-link getötet wirst, ist auch in WoW so. 
Einsteiger gebiet nennt man sowas.
Mal eine Instanz in Warhammer von innen gesehen? Ohne Teamplay gehst du dort baden! Und zwar ordentlich, was für eine Anfängergruppe meines Erachtes fast zu schwer ist. Aber dort warst du bestimmt noch nie.
CC haben in Warhammer weniger Klassen, das ist der Vorteil: In WoW braucht jede blöde Klasse CC um überlebensfähig zu sein, Warhammer benutzt das nur als taktische Gruppenkomponente für sonst aussichtlose Kämpfe für eine Gruppe. Das ist vor allem für das PvP vorteilhaft.

Restliche Punkte braucht man wohl nicht weiter aufzählen, War ist kein WoW, spiele Warhammer oder bleib bei WoW, aber denke bloss nicht du hättest je Warhammer gespielt, wenn du das ernst meinst was du da schreibst.


----------



## Mlrs (23. September 2008)

@ Anwak "geh nach WoW, Warhammer is voll"


----------



## Salute (23. September 2008)

Anwak schrieb:


> PVE/PVP:
> PVE existiert bisher für mich nicht wirklich. Instanzen fehlen, gerade wenn ein Spiel neu draußen ist wünscht man sich doch wunderschöne Instanzen a la Tempel oder DireMaul. Finde ich Schade, allerdings muss man gestehen, dass WoW ein PVE Spiel für eine SEHR lange Zeit war, bis dann ernsthaft PVP gespielt werden konnte.
> 
> 
> Und am Ende glaube ich sehen alle gleich aus (schlimmer als in WoW)




Wenn du ein WoW2 erwartet hast, bist du halt selber Schuld. Es gib in WAR zwar Instanzen, aber diese sind auf keinen Fall mit den "zeitraubenden Bestien" aus WoW zu vergleichen.

Ich hoffe, dass dir mehr Spieler folgen werden, denn vor dem offiziellen Start waren die Szenarien (auf der Seite der Ordnung) wenigstens spielbar gewesen. Mitteleweile wird immer deutlicher, woher die ganzen "Blitzmerker" plötzlich kommen. Denn wen man Jahrelang im BG kein Hirn benutzt, AFK geht, oder einfach sinnlos rumzergt, glaubt man dies auch auf andere Spiele übertragen zu können.. tja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xirosch (23. September 2008)

Anwak schrieb:


> ...



Also bzgl. Grafik kann ich dir nur teilweise rechtgeben, manche Animationen schauen doch recht merkwürdig aus. Ansonsten gefällt mir die Grafik doch schon besser als WoW - für mich kommt einfach mehr Atmosphäre rüber. Das nicht jede Animation absolut weich rüberkommt, ist mir da ziemlich egal.
Die Charakterzeichnungen treffen genau meinen Geschmack (Hab die letzte Zeit nix besseres gesehen - WoW schon mal gar nicht).

Die Soloquests gefallen mir sehr gut. Bei WoW, D&L, DAoC haben mich die Texte schnell ziemlich gelangweilt, hier finde ich sie wesentlich stimmiger. WoW hat zwar hie und da die abwechslunsreicheren Quests, ich finde es aber super, daß man nicht lange rumfarmen muß, bis ich endlich mal einen Flügel von einem Bussard bekomme. 

Was das PvP angeht, so braucht ich als Runenpriester momentan auch schon ein wenig Skill: Überblick und Schnelligkeit - denn auch jetzt heißt es schon sich vor Gegnern in Sicherheit bringen, Schild, debuff anwerfen und gleichzeitig noch die verschiedene Gefährten heilen und paar Stufen später auch noch Stille an die gegnerischen Zauberkundigen verteilen. Aber was erwartest du mit level 16 (Bei mir)? Da gibt es halt noch nicht so viele Möglichkeiten. Aber die Szenarien haben mich schon ein wenig enttäuscht - die Level sind mir bisher ein wenig zu plump, aber ich kenne auch erst T1 und T2.

Du findest jetzt schon, daß das Interface überladen ist? nun stell dir vor, du müßtest auch noch alle Sprüche unterbringen und beherrschen. Und nur wenn viele unterschiedliche AKtionen möglich sind, gibt es auch schöne Strategien und Taktiken. Ehrlich gesagt wüßte ich nciht, was am Interface überladen ist. Richtig, nicht alle Tooltips sind perfekt, aber ich glaube man kann sich da sehr gut zurechtfinden.


Ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange Du schon bei WoW dabei bist, aber für mich ist der Drops beinahe gelutscht. Das einzige, was mich da noch bei der Stange hielt/hält war PvP. Ich würde mal gerne einen Druiden spielen, habe aber gar keine Lust mich 70 Stufen hochzuquälen. Mir können auch die nun kleineren PvE-Instanzen mit 25 Spielern gestohlen bleiben, mich hat selbst nach einem halben Jahr Instanz-Pause Kara instant wieder gelangweilt. Die Boss-Kämpfe sind zwar lustig, aber Trash zwischendurch einfach nur nervig. Aber ich komme gerade vom Thema ab.

Es gibt eine Menge Kritik zu üben an Warhammer, vieles was verbessert werden könnte, aber ich finde nicht, daß es eine Frechheit war, dieses Spiel herauszubringen. Ich freue mich sogar darüber und eine Menge Leute haben wirklich viel Spaß. Vielleicht ist das Problem gerade, daß Du schon so lange Warhammer-Fan bist und deine Erwartungen einfach unerreichbar hoch gehängt hast. Und niemand bringt Warhammer mit einem PvE-Festival in Verbindung.

Grüße
Xirosch


----------



## Lord Archaon (23. September 2008)

> Gleich noch was zu den Monstern: Strohdoof, noch dööfer als in WoW, man kann jedes einzeln pullen egal wieviele Mobs dabei stehen. Fehlende CC verringert den Spielspaß, da man, wenn man niedrigere Level oder Ausrüstung hat als ein Monster einfach schlichtweg keine großartige Möglichkeit hat das Monster groß zu kiten oder durch andere skills langsam umzuhauen (WoW macht da viel mehr spaß)



Also diese Feststellung stimmt zu hundert Prozent.
Wenn z.B. drei Elfen im Grüppchen stehen und sich unterhalten kann mühelos alle drei einzeln herauspullen und töten.
Ich bin jetzt Rang 20 mit meinem Auserkorenen und muss das wirklich stark bemängeln.

Die World of Warcraft Vergleiche stören zwar, doch dort sind nah aneinander stehende "Humanoide" immer verkettet, sogar schon im Startgebiet.
Wildtiere dagegen nicht.

Nur mal so zum Verhalten der Gegner...


----------



## xirosch (23. September 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Also diese Feststellung stimmt zu hundert Prozent.
> Wenn z.B. drei Elfen im Grüppchen stehen und sich unterhalten kann mühelos alle drei einzeln herauspullen und töten.
> Ich bin jetzt Rang 20 mit meinem Auserkorenen und muss das wirklich stark bemängeln.
> 
> ...




Naja, bin jetzt Level 16 und so langsam treten auch verkettete Gegner auf. Allerdings finde ich es schon merkwürdig, daß sie beim vorbeilaufen auch keine weiteren mitziehen. Ich frage mich, ob sich das noch ändert oder wenn nicht, warum Mythic das so exrfem gestaltet hat. stattdessen hätten sie die Respawngeschwindigkeit mal reduzieren können :-D Aber die war ja bei DAoC auch schon so extrem hoch - da könnte man mit einem Fehlpull aber auch noch sehr leicht die ganze Höhle mitziehen :-)

Gruß
Xirosch


----------



## Brawler666 (23. September 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Also diese Feststellung stimmt zu hundert Prozent.
> Wenn z.B. drei Elfen im Grüppchen stehen und sich unterhalten kann mühelos alle drei einzeln herauspullen und töten.
> Ich bin jetzt Rang 20 mit meinem Auserkorenen und muss das wirklich stark bemängeln.
> 
> ...




stimmt echt 100% , bin jetzt auf lvl 24 und selbst wenn n Champion neben nem Mob steht pullt man den immer solo.


----------



## kenjimo (23. September 2008)

Der Thread hat eigentlich ganz objektiv angefangen doch der Threadersteller ist dann sehr schnell etwas davon abgekommen.
Ich könnte jetzt ne Menge Zeilen aus dem Post zitieren und mein Senf dazu geben aber ich denke das passiert hier eh zu oft in diesem Forum zur Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also die Kurzfassung. 
Wenn Dir WoW kein Spass mehr macht, PvP immer schon mehr dein Ding war und WotLK dich mit noch mehr Farmquests und unmotivierten Versuchen Mass-PvP einzuführen nicht wirklich vom Hocker reißt, dann nimm dir ein oder zwei Wochen Online-Auszeit und gib *dann* Warhammer ne Chance! Ich weiß nicht wie lange du WoW gespielt hast oder ob du auch nebenher oder zuvor andere MMOs aufm Rechner hattest aber es klingt, als ob du schon nach der ersten Minute jeden Grashalm mit WoW verglichen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie so oft hier schon gepostet wurde WAR ist nicht WoW!!! Nicht vom Kerndesign, der Grafik oder dem Flair. 
Also wenn du wirklich mal was Neues versuchen möchtest befolge meinen Rat etwas weiter oben. Lass dich auf diese neue Welt ein, lies die Quest, stöber im Wälzer oder hab einfach mal wieder Spass in nem MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisschen überzogen, ich weiß aber ich finds einfach immer traurig wenn man sich n neues Game holt und der einzige Grund ist "schnell mal maxLvL machen, Endcontent daddeln und Entwickler aufs Dach steigen, dass das nächste Addon noch net im Laden steht", welches dann doch bitte das Rad neu erfinden soll aber im nachhinein doch nur die Itemspirale weiterdreht. So läuft es eben gerade in WoW und das war auch mit einer der Gründe warum ich vor knapp 3 Monaten WoW den Rücken gekehrt habe. 
Ich habe zur Zeit nen riesen Spass in WAR. Ich lass mir Zeit beim leveln, schau mir die Welt an, versuche mich an den neuen Berufen und freu mir n Ast wenn ich liebgewonnen Dinge (meist was das Interface, Bedienung angeht)aus anderen MMOs hier wiederfinde.
So, die Kurzfassung war nu doch nicht so ganz kurz aber das wollte ich doch loswerden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG 

und Allen viel Spass, bei was auch immer ihr gerade zockt!


----------



## Anwak (23. September 2008)

> hmm.. manche Aussagen schlichtweg falsch..


Höchst qualifiziert, die Aussagen meinerseits können schlichtweg nicht falsch sein, weil sie eigene Erfahrungen darstellen.
Wie kann ein eigenes empfinden zu etwas falsch sein...


> Aus dem Startgebiet raus kommen ? Wenn dort Monster in Gruppen stehen, kommen die auch! Das du mit Lvl 3 nicht von ner bösen Horde Monstern im dauer-link getötet wirst, ist auch in WoW so.


Ich war schon Chapter 4 und Chapter 1 und dort verhalten sich die Mobs alle gleich, für mein Gefühl lassen sie sich einzeln pullen auch wenn sie sehr nah aneinander stehen. Hab noch nichts gegenteiliges festellen können.



> CC haben in Warhammer weniger Klassen, das ist der Vorteil: In WoW braucht jede blöde Klasse CC um überlebensfähig zu sein, Warhammer benutzt das nur als taktische Gruppenkomponente für sonst aussichtlose Kämpfe für eine Gruppe. Das ist vor allem für das PvP vorteilhaft.



Kannst du das mit der taktischen Gruppenkomponente mal genauer erklären?



> Restliche Punkte braucht man wohl nicht weiter aufzählen, War ist kein WoW, spiele Warhammer oder bleib bei WoW, aber denke bloss nicht du hättest je Warhammer gespielt, wenn du das ernst meinst was du da schreibst.


Tja nur selbst wenn später das PVP und PVE taktischer wird und mehr skill nötig wird, dann bleiben immernoch genug genannte Mängel. Es stimmt ich weiß nicht wie der Endcontent aussieht, aber ich habe den Thread auch Ersteindruck genannt und nicht Review oder Bewertung. Also bitte aufm Teppich bleiben.



			
				Mlrs schrieb:
			
		

> "geh nach WoW, Warhammer is voll"


Unglaublich, wie alt bist du mein Lieber. Du verhälst dich wie ein Kleinkind.
Der Post ist ein ERSTEINDRUCk und dieser ist schlecht im Vergleich zu WoW und glaub mir ich würde lieber WAR spielen, da das Universum einfach wesentlich cooler ist und die Atmosphäre "erwachsener" ist.
Solche Aussagen zeugen nicht wirklich von reife, vor allem weil dies ein ernstgemeinter Post ist.



> Also bzgl. Grafik kann ich dir nur teilweise rechtgeben, manche Animationen schauen doch recht merkwürdig aus. Ansonsten gefällt mir die Grafik doch schon besser als WoW - für mich kommt einfach mehr Atmosphäre rüber. Das nicht jede Animation absolut weich rüberkommt, ist mir da ziemlich egal.
> Die Charakterzeichnungen treffen genau meinen Geschmack (Hab die letzte Zeit nix besseres gesehen - WoW schon mal gar nicht).


Geschmacksfrage vom Stil her und vom stil finde ich WAR auch schöner, aber WoW fühlte sich fertiger und Smoover an und das ist mir wichtiger als Stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Was das PvP angeht, so braucht ich als Runenpriester momentan auch schon ein wenig Skill: Überblick und Schnelligkeit - denn auch jetzt heißt es schon sich vor Gegnern in Sicherheit bringen, Schild, debuff anwerfen und gleichzeitig noch die verschiedene Gefährten heilen und paar Stufen später auch noch Stille an die gegnerischen Zauberkundigen verteilen. Aber was erwartest du mit level 16 (Bei mir)? Da gibt es halt noch nicht so viele Möglichkeiten. Aber die Szenarien haben mich schon ein wenig enttäuscht - die Level sind mir bisher ein wenig zu plump, aber ich kenne auch erst T1 und T2.


Wie gesagt ersteindruck, sehe ich aber genauso wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Xirosch schrieb:
			
		

> Du findest jetzt schon, daß das Interface überladen ist? nun stell dir vor, du müßtest auch noch alle Sprüche unterbringen und beherrschen. Und nur wenn viele unterschiedliche AKtionen möglich sind, gibt es auch schöne Strategien und Taktiken. Ehrlich gesagt wüßte ich nciht, was am Interface überladen ist. Richtig, nicht alle Tooltips sind perfekt, aber ich glaube man kann sich da sehr gut zurechtfinden.


Überladen ist vllt der falsche Ausdruck. Ich meine eher, dass ich am Anfang jede Menge sah, was ich keiner Funktion zuorndnen konnte. Überfordert ist das besser Wort.


Danke Xirosch für deine vernünftige Antwort.

Vielleich bin ich wirklich einfach enttäuscht, weil ich grafisch einfach mehr erwartet habe.
Bei WoW bin ich seit 8 Monaten nicht mehr dabei. Hatte seit dem Start gespielt und dazwischen insgesamt wohl 15 monate Pause immer mal wieder gemacht

Mfg Marc

PS.: Bitte nur qualifizierte Antworten

@kenjimo
Danke auch für deinen Comment.
Ich nehme mir auf jeden Fall Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kanns nur im Moment mit WoW vergleichen. Ich muss mich nunmal entscheiden ob ich jetzt WAR weiterspiele oder WotLk neu anfange. Das Anfangsfeeling hat mich einfach nicht so geflasht, weil es mir zu unsauber lief. Ich will nochmal hervorheben, der Grund für meine Unzufridenheit ist nicht das Spiel. Das ist genial und wirklich super gelungen. Aber die technische Umsetzung halte ich für unter aller sau, vor allem grafisch und Animationstechnisch.


----------



## Worack (23. September 2008)

Anwak schrieb:


> PVE/PVP:
> PVE existiert bisher für mich nicht wirklich. Instanzen fehlen, gerade wenn ein Spiel neu draußen ist wünscht man sich doch wunderschöne Instanzen a la Tempel oder DireMaul. Finde ich Schade, allerdings muss man gestehen, dass WoW ein PVE Spiel für eine SEHR lange Zeit war, bis dann ernsthaft PVP gespielt werden konnte.



Der Düsterbruch (Dire Maul) kam erst rund einen Monat nach Release dazu, wenn man der Datumsangabe der Patchdetails auf der offiziellen Seite trauen kann.
Ich denke das sagt alles.


----------



## Mikell (23. September 2008)

Ich geh mal auf ein Paar Dinge ein:

Animation:
Bei mir "Hakt" es nirgens. Ab und an frieren Animationen ein. Im Schnitt hat aber jede Klasse mehr Animationen parrat als in WoW.
Wenn ich alleine Sigmapriester und paladin vergleiche, hat der Sigmapriester von den Animationen gewonnen.

Graphik:
WoW hat schlimmere angesprochene "Flecken" nur passen sie in die dortige Gesamtbildgraphik besser rein.

Monster:
Ja man kann viele einzeln pullen, gerade am Anfang. Aber gerade Capter 7-9 habens in sich (Gerade bei den Menschen)
Man muss aber daran denken, das es nahezu kein CC gibt. 
AN WoW sieht man doch die Nachteile. Was im PvE wichtig ist, ist im PvP zu stark. Mythic hatte mehr CC in DAoC drinne, mussten für PvP aber auch wieder mehr an der Balanceschraube drehen. Bisher klappt das System aber.
Bzw. ich kann im ganzen WoW-Zwergengebit einzelne pullen..Zwerge=Einfach?
Ich kann bei den UD die Zombis, wie die Schlalachroten einzeln Pullen...usw

Unterscheidung Champion Hero...Ich weiss grad nciht, was daran schwer sein soll....der fehlende ELITE-WoW_Drache ? Oder warum einer überhaupt HERO ist?

Interface:
Das einzige was sich bei mir resettet ist der Chat, und der auch nur zum Teil, nciht komplett in den Ursprung.

Crafting:
tranke und Talismänner habe ich nach 2 tagen beta herstellen können. Tooltipp sei dank auch sehr berechenbar. keine Ahnung was daran nun so schwer ist..

Chat:
Stimme ich zu, überlese auch oft tells/nachrichten. Aber auf nen Spamkanal wie in WoW kann ich verzichten. 

Instanzen:
Ich war schon in einer, hauen gut rein, wurde aber auch schon angesprochen

Quests:
Standart wie er auch in WoW zu finden ist. WoW war/ist auch nciht gerade ein Quell Kreativer quests. bzw fällt mir grad keine im alten WoW ein.

>PvP:
Die große Stärke. jeder wird feststellen das das Spiel im Grunde auf PvP aufbaut. Das sieht man schon am Aufbau der Welt an sich. Dazu die Unterschiede der 3 Fraktionen:
Zwerge/Grünis: Offener Krieg. Öffentliche Quest und Karten Prallen immer aufeinander. man hat dort sehr oft ein zwerg vs Grüni
Hoch/Dunek-Elfen: Spielen nebeneinander getrennt. Die einen Erobern die eine Seite und die anderen erobern zurück.
Imperium/Chaos: Zwischending. Stellenweise getrennte Wege, die sich aber an einigen Stellen treffen.

WoW wird dieses nie mehr hinn bekommen.

CC und PvP Siturationen.
In WoW liest man immer nur scheiss Nova/fear/Stunlock uswusw. Und nunhat man wenig CC. man muss also ab und an überlegen, was man macht. Wann die 4 "rangDD" ihre 10 sec raushauen, wer wo verlagsamt wird. Wie man wen Schützt ectt.
Das der TE der Meinung ist, es wäre relativ einfach zu Spielen (In 1vs1) kann man IHM wohl zustimmen, da er kaum über level 20 gekommen ist. Das sich taktikplätze erweitern weis er wohl nicht. Und das man bis zum Ende hin noch viel offen hat ist wohl auch untergegangen.
Dazu möchte ich noch mal das "WoW-PvP-System" ala "Arena" ins spiel bringen, was ja Zeigt, das man es sich in sachen Balance auch unentlich schwer machen kann.

Fazit zum TE: WAR ist eines der fertigsten Spiele die ich jeh gestartet habe. Aber der TE erzeugt in mir die Meinung, er sit einer der MMO-Spieler die mit WoW-TBC angefangen haben.

Zum 2ten Post:
Chapter 4 ist nicht mal T2. Schon mal auf Seiten des Imperiums gestartet. Biste für ejden tank der kommt dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotz "einzelpull" 

CC+ Taktik:
Alleine die tatsache, wie viele sinnlos auf Tanks hauen, oder nicht wissen, das Taunt und detaunt auch im PvP eine Wirkung machen, sagt viel über taktik aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem kommen Silenc und MS effekte noch hinnzu..sogar schon vor 20..jeh nach Klasse.

CC wird nur taktisch wertvoll, weils vorhanden ist. Hexer mit feardot gibts nur, weil er fear hat. Ohne fear würds keiner missen.

WoW kann man Stellenweise auch ohne "Taktik" spiele. Terasse des Magisters: Jeder will alls an CC haben. wobei es auch ohne gehen würde...nur DANN brauchen die entsprechenden Spieler "SKill". SKill in WoW tritt dann auf, wenn man auch ohne 30 Sec sheep es packt, denn dann haben die Anderen alles gegeben.

Kleinkindanschuldigung:
Sorry, aber wer bei den "Anfangseindrücken" mit Endgame-WoW kommt macht auch was falsch.
Vergleiche deinen "Ersteindruck" WAR 1-10 mit WoW 1-20. Dann haste was einigermasen gleiches.

Graphik:
Wie geschrieben, Geschmacksfrage. WoW hat nen Comikstyl daher können sie auch mal was "gemaltes" hinklatschen und es passt.
ich war nun in allen Karten bis T2 unterwegs, und finde die WAR Welt besser aufgebaut. Wenn ich nur an den Wechsel in WoW vom Hügelland ins Alteracgebierge denke und mir einige Übergänge hir anschaue.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anwak (23. September 2008)

1. Spielte ich WoW seit release.
2. Vergleiche ich die Anfänge für mich. Wie ich mehrfach geschrieben habe und einfach für mich festgestellt habe, fesselt mich WAR nicht so wie es damals WOW getan hat. Einfache Feststellung



> Kleinkindanschuldigung:
> Sorry, aber wer bei den "Anfangseindrücken" mit Endgame-WoW kommt macht auch was falsch.
> Vergleiche deinen "Ersteindruck" WAR 1-10 mit WoW 1-20. Dann haste was einigermasen gleiches.


Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht. Wo vergleiche ich denn den Endgame content? Ich vergleiche das was ich finde und sehe. 

Ich verstehe gar nicht die ganzen Aggressionen. Am besten wird der Thread von einem Admin geschlossen oder gelöscht. Erfahrungsaustausch scheint nicht gewünscht und die Qualität der Beiträge kommt über die meisten im WoW Forum nicht hinaus. Schade.



> Der Düsterbruch (Dire Maul) kam erst rund einen Monat nach Release dazu, wenn man der Datumsangabe der Patchdetails auf der offiziellen Seite trauen kann.
> Ich denke das sagt alles.


Gut dann tausch Dire Maul gegen irgendeine andere der zahlreichen Low Level Instanzen....ist doch völlig wurscht.


----------



## Tyranei (23. September 2008)

also ich finds eigentlich ganz gut obwohl ich mehr pve mag aber das einzige was mich an Mobs stört sind die "versteckten 55ger Mobs" man läuft um nen berg sieht den mob und fällt Tod um ^^ aber das machts auch wieder Spannend


----------



## Setanta77 (23. September 2008)

@anwak

Du kannst gern erzaehlen, das du deinen Anfangseindruck von WOW damals mit dem anfangseindruck von WAR vergleichen magst. Aber den WOW Eindruck von Februar 2005 kannst du definitiv nicht mehr nachvollziehen, dafuer ist einfach zuviel in WOW geaendert gepatcht und was weiss ich nicht noch alles passiert. 

Deine Kritikpunkte sind minimal richtig, aber haben definitiv nicht so ein hohen Wert, das man sagen kann, es gefaellt nicht!

Wenn man einfach mal die Starts von den anderen MMO´s seit DAoC vergleicht, so kann man mit Sicherheit sagen, das WAR einen wirklich guten Start fuer ein "neues" MMO hingelegt hat. Allein der PVP Part hat mich von anfang an gefesselt, schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht, soviel Adrenalin gepusht bekommen und das direkt von lvl 4-19, egal obs mein Shammy oder meine Zauberin war. Es macht einfach laune und bei langeweile hat man viel Spass mit den PQ´s. Auch als wir mit unserer Gilde im T2 Gebiet die Rammen gekauft haben und die ersten Burgen geraidet haben, da kann ich ich nur sagen, scheisse was hab ich das seit DAoC vermisst!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viel zu viele Spieler machen hier einen ganz klaren und entscheidenden Fehler. Sie erwarten unbewusst oder auch bewusst ein "besseres" WoW... Dafuer ist WAR nunmal nie konzipiert worden. 
Wie von vielen immer und immer wieder angesprochen, du liebst PvE, dann ab nach WoW, du liebst PvP, dann hol dir den genuss dank WAR! 

Und mal ganz ehrlich Anwak. Du spielst einen Char bis lvl 11, erwartest einfach schon vielzuviel, denn sonst wuerdest du nicht jetzt schon aufhoeren es weiterzuspielen. Denn was hast du wirklich mit lvl 11 schon bereits von einem ganz frischen MMO gesehen ? Fuer dich scheinbar genug, aber leider mit der falschen Einstellung. Du kannst so sehr Warhammerpurist sein, aber Warhammer in WoW eingepackt, bekommst du nicht und wirst du auch nie bekommen. Und wenn du bei meiner aussage aggressionen findest, dann kann man dir echt nicht mehr helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Setanta


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

Nunja, hat dich jemand nach deinem "Ersteindruck" gefragt? Während der OB gabs hier gefühlte 85 "WAR: Ersteindrücke"-Threads.

Du hast ihn uns mitgeteilt und gut. Wenn du hier 'ne großartige objektive Diskussion erwartest, bist du hier zu 100% fehl am Platz. Nicht weil's hier nur so von "WAR-Fanboiz" wimmelt sondern weil genau dieses Thema in diesem Forum schon über 50x durchgekaut wurde.

Du bist nur ein weiterer unter vielen. Was erwartest du also?



Anwak schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht die ganzen Aggressionen. Am besten wird der Thread von einem Admin geschlossen oder gelöscht. Erfahrungsaustausch scheint nicht gewünscht und die Qualität der Beiträge kommt über die meisten im WoW Forum nicht hinaus. Schade.


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (23. September 2008)

Also ich kann es voll nicht ab...

Da kratzen die Leute gerade mal an der Oberfläche des Spiels und meinen schon, ein volles Review geben zu können!

Ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden, das PvP geht unglaublich locker von der Hand, die öffentlichen Quests sorgen dafür das ich den ganzen Tag nur rumrenn und spass hab anstatt einfach nur die Level-Leiter hochzugrinden...

Der Spielclient ist performancemässig noch ausbaubar, aber für ne woche nach Release stabil genug um zocken zu können und einem nicht durch schwere bugs die laune zu nehmen.

Alles andere sieht man mal in 1-2 Monaten, wenn erste berichte übers endgamecontent kommen und wir sehen wie schnell mythic die bugs rauskriegt.

Grafisch sicherlich kein "highend" aber eine nicht ganz so schwere engine macht das Spiel offener für eine breitere masse von Spielern... was hab ich von nem MMO mit Crysis grafik wenn nachher die server leer sind weil sich kaum einer die richtige Maschine leisten kann??


----------



## Gronk (23. September 2008)

Ich habe auch seit Release WoW gespielt. Nun spiele ich seit rund einer Woche W.A.R und bin derweil kurz vor Level 17. Mein Vorteil war das ich von vornerein W.A.R nicht groß mit WoW verglichen habe. 

Der Anfang war irgendwie zäh. Vieles war anders. Einiges aber auch bekannt. Aber auf jeden Fall war es wie der TE schon erwähnte Eckig und kantig. Kam dann immer besser ins Spiel. Um Lvl 8 rum gabs ´nen kleinen Motivations Hänger. Dann aber kam ich immer besser ins SPiel das leveln klappte super und seit ich vor einigen Tagen einer Gilde beitrat hat das Spiel mich nun völlig gefesselt. Man sieht wie die Gilde im Rang aufsteigt. Freut sich auf die erste Standarte .. das Recht den Umhang mit Gildenbanner zu bekritzeln etc.

Zugegeben die Dummheit der NPCs nervte mich zu Beginn auch sehr stark. Mittlerweile nicht mehr allzu sehr. Hoffe zwar das da noch ein wenig dran geschraut wird. Aber letztendlich war mir ja von vornerein klar das der PvE Part bei W.A.R nut notwendiges (Level-)-übel ist. Wobei wiederum die PQs genial sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon erwähnt. Mittlerweile gefällt mir W.A.R so gut das ich definitiv WoW dafür an den Nagel hängen werde. Denn die eher unglücklichen Animationen und strunzdoofen NPCS sind Sachen die denke ich nicht so negativ ins Gewicht fallen und sicherlich auch Sachen sind die sich früher oder später von Entwicklerseite aus auch relativ einfach noch "pimpen" lassen.

WoWist ein tolle Spiel. Aber mir hängt es einfach zum Hals raus und die Entwicklung die das Spiel nimmt gefällt mir persönlich nicht so sehr. W.A.R kam zu rechten Zeit.

P.S : Und dafür das erst Release war läuft W.A.R erfreulich Bugfrei. Beim WoW Release war das echt schlimmer. Vor allem Serverabstüze etc. 

Ansonsten nerven diese WoW Vergleiche aber eigtl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (23. September 2008)

Anwak schrieb:


> Hallo liebe community!
> 
> Wie die meisten bin WoWler mit Phasenweisen Pausen. Ich habe mich sehr auf Warhammeronline gefreut, da ich das Tabletop inzwischen seit fast 10 Jahren betreibe. Ich hab mir das Spiel auch sehr schnell zugelegt, als ichs dann installiert hatte gings endlich los, mit einem Hexenjäger der Menschen. Inzwischen bin ich bei lvl 11 angekommen und wollte mal meinen Ersteindruck wiedergeben. Würde mich sehr interessieren, ob ihr genauso fühlt.
> 
> ...


wie oft muß man leuten noch sagen das war kein pve spiel ist warhammer ist ein pvp -rvr spiel wie daoc was willst damit instanzen ich will noch mehr bg s noch mehr burgen und noch mehr rvr gebiete instanzen  braucht war nicht


----------



## Caidy (23. September 2008)

Anwak schrieb:


> Hallo liebe community!
> 
> Wie die meisten bin WoWler mit Phasenweisen Pausen. Ich habe mich sehr auf Warhammeronline gefreut, da ich das Tabletop inzwischen seit fast 10 Jahren betreibe. Ich hab mir das Spiel auch sehr schnell zugelegt, als ichs dann installiert hatte gings endlich los, mit einem Hexenjäger der Menschen. Inzwischen bin ich bei lvl 11 angekommen und wollte mal meinen Ersteindruck wiedergeben. Würde mich sehr interessieren, ob ihr genauso fühlt.
> 
> ...




die grafik ist ansichtssache, doch bei mir ist nichts eckig oder kantig, im gegenteil, alles schöne texturen und es läuft flüssig ( ohne hinken etc ö.Ö)

und das mit den instanzen, war ist ein reines pvp spiel, das nur ein wenig pve zum zeitvertreib hat. das war von  vorne rein klar und sollte nicht immer mit wow, DEM PVE game schlechthin verglichen werden. 

ansich sollte man die games nicht vergleichn das sie verschieden sind und wer ins spiel geht (war) ohne zu denken ich guck ma was wow wo anders hat, hat ne riesige freude daran.


----------



## MAczwerg (23. September 2008)

> PVE existiert bisher für mich nicht wirklich. Instanzen fehlen, gerade wenn ein Spiel neu draußen ist wünscht man sich doch wunderschöne Instanzen a la Tempel oder DireMaul. Finde ich Schade, allerdings muss man gestehen, dass WoW ein PVE Spiel für eine SEHR lange Zeit war, bis dann ernsthaft PVP gespielt werden konnte.
> PVP ist einfach top, ich frage mich aber weiterhin wie lange das Anhält, da aufgrund der kaum vorhanden CC oft ein großer Zerg dabei herauskommt und bei 1gegen1 Situationen mE nicht soviel können erfordert wird, wie bspw in WoW.



also ich hab ne instanz endeckt da stehen nur lv 17 champions herum sie is in der hauptstadt der zerstörung unten in den kreis wo die 50er gegen die rießen kämpfen also ganz recht auf der stadtkarte. ka ob es bei der ordung auch eine gibt der eingang is unten in der grube am rand


----------



## zadros (23. September 2008)

in sachen pvp / rvr macht es mir als zelot sehr viel spass, schade nur, dass viele "tanks" weg rennen anstatt mal vor zu rennen und die heiler gezielt umzumoschen! so bin ich als heiler nutzlos wenn die stundenlang auf den dicksten tank hauen und jeder sein eigenes ziel nimmt ....

ansonsten aufgefallen sind die bot-animationen und das porten der mobs beim pullen bin allerdings erst lvl 10, da viel arbeit


----------



## Byrok (23. September 2008)

meine eindrücke: 

ich bin mehr oder weniger enttäuscht von WAR - die schuld zu dieser meinung gebe ich alleine der grafik; für ein neues spiel ist die grafik wirklich mehr als unterm hund - egal was ich bei den grafik einstellungen eingebe ... es haut mich absolut nicht von den socken

eigentlich schade, weil ich mich seit ewigkeiten auf WAR gefreut habe und ich bin auch keiner von den leuten, welche gleich den hut werfen - ja ich gebe WAR eine chance aber ich bin echt enttäuscht von der gesamt animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (23. September 2008)

Einige sachen kann ich schon verstehen .
z.B. Das Interface . Ja da wusste ich auch erstmal nicht wozu da alles gut ist . Aber das hat mich nicht gestört oder überfordert .
Da dachte ich mir einfach das sich schon schnell herrausstellen wird was wozu gedacht ist . Und nach 2-3 std war dann auch klar wozu was gut ist . 
Da sehe ich kein problem . Nur wenn man wirklich blutiger anfänger ist könnte das ein problem werden . 

Animationen . 
Da stimme ich teilweise zu . Meine Erzmagieren hat sehr gute Animationen , da passt alles sehr gut . Gestern abend habe ich aber mal nen Eisenzwerg angefangen und bei dem tun sich schon mängel auf . 
Das fängt schon beim laufen an . Er läuft schneller als sie die Beine bewegen und bei einer schlaganimation scheinen irgendwo zwichenschritte zu fehlen . Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob da nicht fälschlicherweise die animation für große entfernungen abgespielt wird , es sieht jedenfalls so aus .

Chat 
Jo , da muß nachgebessert werden , extrem unübersichtlich das ganze . 

Beim Interface mußt du mal schauen ob da ein ordner fälschlicherweise Schreibgeschüzt ist . Denn normal ist das nicht . 


Zusammenfassend muß man sagen das WAR wohl einfach noch nicht ganz fertig ist . 
Die frage ist einfach in wiefern einen das stört . 
Ich sehe durchaus auch noch einige macken , aber da es mir trotzdem spass macht sehe ich das nicht so eng .


----------



## Jemihi (23. September 2008)

Für alle zur Information, die sich über das "Mobs-solo-pullen" beschweren.

Zum einen hat Mythic das System von DAoC übernommen. Das besagt: Je mehr Leute in einer Gruppe sind, umso mehr Mobs kommen verlinkt anmarschiert nach Pull. (Man denke an Malmohus, wo ein einzelner die Drakulvs solo pullen konnte, eine volle 8er Gruppe mindestens 4 Drakulvs, manchmal 8 oder gar 16).

Zum anderen ist CC in WAR sehr rar gesäht und da wäre das wahrscheinlich frustrierender, wenn regelmäßig zuviele Mobs kommen, selbst wenn man solo unterwegs ist.

Insgesamt ist das System somit sehr gut, nicht alles, was WoW anders macht bedeutet, dass es besser ist.

Gruß,
Jem


----------



## Sempai02 (23. September 2008)

Mein Ersteindruck: WAR ist ein ganz passables MMOG, aber bei mir eher auf der Stufe LotRO (ganz nett, aber nicht packend) und noch weit hinter WoW. Mir sind einfach zu viele wichtige Dinge schlecht entwickelt oder werden von den Mitspielern schlecht gemacht:

- Durch die viele Erfahrung in den Szenarien sind die Gebiete ganz schön leer.
- Die schweigsame Community. Ich bin es einfach noch aus anderen MMOGs gewohnt, dass man sich auch ein wenig unterhält und nicht nur sein Ding macht.
- Eben jene Gebiete sind nicht „natürlich“ genug. Es wirkt alles ein wenig wie in den Schlauch-RPGs
- Fähigkeiten sind nicht rund genug, man nutzt irgendwie immer die selben.
- Die Meisterschaften sind auch durch fehlende Abzweigungen langweilig gehalten.
- Und die Ordnung an sich ist sehr langweilig, kein Wunder, dass die Zerstörung so stark besucht ist. Da wird es noch enorme Probleme im Endgame geben!

Alles in allem ist WAR ein ganz nettes Spiel für die Lücke bis Wrath, aber danach kann man es ohne schlechtes Gewissen bei Ebay verkaufen.

PS: Und für Ex-DAOCler ist WAR sowieso nichts, da DAOC alleine durch 3 Fraktionen immer noch ungeschlagen ist.


----------



## Deadwool (23. September 2008)

Anwak schrieb:


> -Die Animationen sind im allgemeinen abgehakt und man kriegt keine vernünftig aussehenden Kämpfe zustande.


Das hört sich sehr nach einem zu schwachen Rechner an. Das hatte ich in der Beta mit meinem alten Rechner auch. Natürlich werden die schwächeren Animationen mit einer leistungsfähigeren Maschine nicht besser, aber es läuft generell flüssig. Vor allem beim Kämpfen. Man mag es der Grafik nicht so ganz ansehen, aber das Spiel läuft auf der selben Engine mit der Oblivion gemacht wurde. Vor allem bei der Grafikkarte sind die Anforderungen deutlich höher für WAR als für WoW. 

Zum Rest von deinem Review: Wie du sagst, es ist ein Ersteindruck. Manchen Aussagen kann ich zustimmen, andere stimmen in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Stutenandy (23. September 2008)

Ich gebe dem TE in manchen Punkten recht. Die Animationen der NPCs sind teilweise wirklich noch nicht ganz ausgereift, ebenso
die Laufanimationen der Dunkelelfen, welche immer leicht nach vorne gebückt rennen. Wie schon einer schrieb, man hat das Gefühl
als ob die Beine beim laufen dem Oberkörper nicht schnell genug hinterherkomen

Ich greife zb. einen NPC Gegner an, welcher mit dem Rücken zu mir steht. Dieser dreht sich erstmal auf äusserst sonderliche
Weise in einer 180 Grad umdrehung zu mir hin und fängt dann an mich anzugreifen. 

Im Endeffekt kann es aber einem egal sein, da WAR vorrangig ein PvP basiertes Spiel ist und der PvE Part eher nur mittel zum
zweck ist.

Der Chat ist leider auch noch nicht ganz ausgereift. Ich deaktiviere zb. für mich unwichtige Chats und Mitteilungen weil da einfach zuviele
unwichtige Informationen gepostet werden, und wundere mich warum ich wiederum auf einmal Mitteilungen wie "sagen in naher umgebung"
oder "private Nachrichten" nicht erhalte. sowas stört natürlich schon.

Mir gefällt WAR trotz solcher kleinen Schnitzer weiterhin sehr gut und werde mich von sowas nicht abschrecken lassen es weiter zu spielen.
Es ist weitestgehend von wirklich groben und wirklich fiesen Bugs zum Release befreit (wenn ich da an AoC denke) und die anstehenden
Patche werden sicherlich das eine oder andere noch ausmerzen.


----------



## XWolv (23. September 2008)

Moin,
eine Sache lässt mich nicht los:
Da bemängelt der TE die mangelhafte Übersichtlichkeit im Chat wegen fehlender Farben.

Nur zur Info: Man kann sowohl seperate Chatfenster erstellen (für z.B. Gildenchat) als auch die Schriftfarbe, -art und -größe jederzeit ändern.
Wenn man sich dann erstmal gemerkt hat, welche Farbe man welchem Chatchannel zugeteilt hat (dürfte ja wohl nicht schwer sein), ist der Chat nicht (un)übersichtlicher als in WoW.
Grüße


----------



## SirDamatadore (23. September 2008)

@TE

Also einige Dinge kann ich so wirklich nicht stehen lassen.
Du lobst die Hintergrundmusik, wenn ich mal erlich bin, dann habe ich nie daran gedacht WAR wegen der Hintergrundmusik zu spielen. Auf das Thema Windmühlengeräuche möchte ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehen, weil das schlägt den Boden weg. 
Du Lobst auf der einen Seite PvP, machst es aber im selben Satz schlecht! An Ende lobst du dinge in einem Spiel wo 99% der Spieler nicht drauf achten.
Sorry aber das ist nicht objektiv bewertet! Das ist schlecht machen im übelsten Sinne!

Du machst das 197 Thema auf mit dem selben Inhalt, um zu sagen das dir WAR nicht gefällt. Das machst du mit einem extrem langen Beitrag. Sorry aber ich bin noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, ins WoW Forum zu gehen um dort einen Beitrag zu schreiben, warum ich KEIN WOW mehr spiele.

Aber vielleicht sollte genau das jeder WAR Spieler machen, dann versteht ihr WoW Spieler, warum wir so auf diese bescheuerten Beiträge reagieren.
Nachdem du aber weisst wie wir Reagieren, machst du es denoch. Jetzt frage ich mich, aus welchem Grund?

Aus welchem Grund, hast du deinen Beitrag nicht als Antwort auf einen schon existierenden Beitrag gegeben? 
Ich denke eher das du, bewusst auf dich aufmerksam machen wolltest, Und das macht man eigentlich nur wenn man ein Ziel verfolgt!

Welches ist dein Ziel?


----------



## Sempai02 (23. September 2008)

> Welches ist dein Ziel?



Vielleicht wollte der TE einfach mal ein wenig über WAR seine Vor- und Nachteile diskutieren, aber anscheinend hat die WAR-Community weder Lust auf das - wie ich oft gehört habe - nervige Unterhalten noch ist sie in der Lage, ihre angeblich erwachssene Art zu zeigen. Aktuell ist die WAR-Community stellenweise schlimmer als die von WoW, da man bei jeder negativen Meinung über WAR Sprüche Marke "Dann hau doch ab, scheiß WoW-Kiddie!" oder "WAR ist klasse, du hast nur vor Stufe xy kein Recht deine Meinung zu posten!" (erinnert mich an die billigen Flames im WoW-Forum). Anscheinend hat WAR zumindest eines erfolgreich geschafft: Es hat viele Kiddies aus WoW geholt. 

Von daher: Viel Spaß bei eurem perfekten Spiel und lasst eure Scheuklappen nicht verrutschen, denn sonst könntet ihr ja sehen, dass WAR nur ein durchschnittliches MMOG ist.

PS: Aber keine Angst, auch ich werde WAR weiterhin lobend als perfektes PvP-MMOG erwähnen, damit noch mehr von den PvP-Roxxor-Kiddies zu euch kommen.


----------



## Salute (23. September 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> @TE
> Welches ist dein Ziel?




Aufmerksamkeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (23. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> PS: Aber keine Angst, auch ich werde WAR weiterhin lobend als perfektes PvP-MMOG erwähnen, damit noch mehr von den PvP-Roxxor-Kiddies zu euch kommen.




Damit du und der übrig gebliebene Rest  dann in aller Ruhe, Bejeweled während eines BG´s spielen könnt was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mystral666 (23. September 2008)

Im WoW-Forum werden größere Beiträge bei denen WAR gelobt wird und WoW in den Dreck gezogen gelöscht.
Jedenfalls ist das mit meinen Beträgen so geschehen.

ACHTUNG SUBJEKTIVE MEINUNG:

Ich glaube der TE hat einen 7 Jahre alten Rechner (meiner ist nur 4 Jahre alt), war noch nicht in T2 unterwegs und hat außerdem wohl noch nix anderes als den Inquisitor getestet.
Direkt nach der Installation habe ich jeden Rasse einmal bis lvl 4 gespielt und ein Szenario gemacht.
Wer in einem MMO einen gewöhnlichen Menschen spielt und sich über das "langweilige" (weil menschliche) Aussehen der Landschaft, Gebäude, Texturen, etc. beschwert ist in meinen Augen selber Schuld.
Sturmwind ist nicht weniger langweilig.

*WAR ist ein HAMMER Spiel!*


----------



## Sempai02 (23. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Damit du und der übrig gebliebene Rest  dann in aller Ruhe, Bejeweled während eines BG´s spielen könnt was.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und dabei so neidisch auf euer perfektes MMOG schauen, wo man noch richtig in Ruhe die leeren Landschaften und die Stille im Chat genießen kann, während man dank Weinflecken auf schlauchförmigen Karten jede Quest lösen kann.

@ Mystral: Das liegt wohl daran, dass es im WoW-Forum schon einen Thread zu WoW gibt (3. Version). Teilweise sind im Off-Topic nunmal 4-5 Threads zu WAR, das muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## Sharymir (23. September 2008)

Mich persönlich nerven die "leeren" Chats und die extrem miese Performance....Ruckler ohne Ende!!!

Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Grafikfehlern.....






Mfg


----------



## SirDamatadore (23. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Von daher: Viel Spaß bei eurem perfekten Spiel und lasst eure Scheuklappen nicht verrutschen, denn sonst könntet ihr ja sehen, dass WAR nur ein durchschnittliches MMOG ist.



Natürlich ist WAR für uns das beste Game, oder was glaubst du warum wir es spielen? Wenn wir WoW besser finden, dann würden wir bestimmt kein WAR spielen.

Wenn er diskutieren wollte, über welche Vorteile? Ich habe da keine gesehen. Da steht zum Beispiel nichts, das die Rüstungsverkäufer einen Sinn haben und das man da GUTE Rüssi für 5 Silber kaufen kann. Auch lese ich nichts von dem System wie um die Beute bei den öffentlichen Quests würfelt und für Leistung belohnt wird. Das man viel schneller als in WoW Reisen kann, das habe ich dann wohl überlesen. Das die Haupstädte einen Sinn haben, hat dann der TE warscheinlich noch nicht verstanden und drum auch nicht mit eingeführt. Von den "NULL BEACHTUNG" Haupstädten bei WoW, wo so gut wie keiner ist, wollen wir ja nicht sprechen.

Wenn ich wollte, könnte ich einen langen Text schreiben über WoW und Dinge die mir da nicht gefallen. Und wenn er wirklich diskutieren wollte, dann viel Spass. ich glaube das die meisten Jahre WoW gespielt haben und wir mehr Fehler kennen als er  mit seinem Level 11 bei WAR.


----------



## Cirdaan (23. September 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Also einige Dinge kann ich so wirklich nicht stehen lassen.
> Du lobst die Hintergrundmusik, wenn ich mal erlich bin, dann habe ich nie daran gedacht WAR wegen der Hintergrundmusik zu spielen. Auf das Thema Windmühlengeräuche möchte ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehen, weil das schlägt den Boden weg.
> ...



/unterschrift drunter krackeln


----------



## SireS (23. September 2008)

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, hrhr...

Ich kann dem TE in *vielen Punkten Recht* geben, die *Gegner-Animationen* sind durch die Bank unter aller Sau. Ich pulle, der Mob rennt in irgendeine zufällige Richtung und steht auf einmal vor mir. *6 und setzen bitte*.

Zu den *Geländetexturen: *während ich das Startgebiet der Menschen passabel, realistisch und ganz gut finde, kommt mir bei anderen Gebieten das kalte Grauen. Als ich mit meinem Zwerg Priester ins T2 gekommen bin dachte ich schon hier und da "ist ne Frechheit für ein neues Spiel".

Vorerst letzter Kritikpunkt ist die *Performance*. Wie der TE schon erwähnte* hakt es an allen Enden und Ecken* . Und kommt mir nicht mit "liegt am System" , ich spiele auf nem DualCore 6000 mit 2xRadeon HD 3800 und 4GB Ram.

*Jetzt zu den Pluspunkten:*
Die *öffentlichen Quests* sind Sahne, auch wenn man nicht zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehört ist doch für *jeden *mit genüngend Einfluss was beim entsprechenden Händler dabei.
Das Prinzip der *offenen Gruppe* ist auch sehr genial - einfach, unkompliziert und schnell eine Gruppe finden und beitreten.
Atmosphärisch ist das Game schon recht dicht und hat potential.

*Fazit:*
Ich habe sehr auf WAR gehofft und hoffe noch. So schnell gebe ich nicht auf. Sollte allerdings bis Wotlk nicht deutlich was passieren an den genannten Kritikpunkten, bin ich wieder bei wow - und ob ich dann noch mal den Weg zurückfinde ist mehr als fraglich....


----------



## Webi (23. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich hab mittlerweile einen Feuerzauberer auf Middenland (RvR-Server) begonnen und bin auf LvL 11.
Negativ: Ganz klar, die teilweise hakelige Grafik. Ab und zu hängt das ganze ein paar Sekunden.
Crafting: Pharmazie, aber wie genau das funktioniert muss man üben.

Questen: Ganz nett. Alles schaffbar. Man pullt selten mal 2 Gegner.
Obwohl es noch (oder zum Glück) keine Questdatenbanken gibt, muss man selbst ein wenig schauen.
Alles aber kein Problem, da die Gebiete schön auf der Map angezeigt werden.

Rufbelohnungen: Bekommt man so schnell, dass einem fast schwindelig wird.

Und nun das Non-Plus-Ultra: Öffentliche Quests. Wirklich schön gemacht. z.B. töte 50 Trolle oder so.
Während man sich das erste Drittel erarbeitet, kommen immer mehr Spieler ins Geschehen rein.
Man kann sich selbst in Gruppen einklinken. Habe bis jetzt keinerlei Geflame gelesen, alles positiv
Bin zwar noch nicht ganz sicher wie das Auswürfeln der Beute funktioniert. Macht aber auf jeden Fall
Riesenspaß und 2 Items plus einen Trank sind auf jeden Fall sicher, wenn man die ÖQ ein paar Mal mit macht.
Dauer: Max. halbe Stunde.

PvP: Auch prima gemacht. Man kann sich überall per Klick aufs Symbol anmelden, falls mal die Questerei ein
wenig Abwechslung braucht. Jeder Gegner bringt XP und Ruf und somit wieder Items die einen Verbessern.
Auch hier. Kein Geflame. Einfach auf den Gegner und gut.

Ausserdem: Immer wieder wiederholbare Quests. z.B. töte 10 gegnerische Spieler oder so.
Easy XP.

Gilde: Bin erst seit gestern in einer. scheint aber so zu sein, als ob Gilden bestimmte Ränge bekommen und damit
einiges freischalten. z.B. Gildenkneipe. Mal sehen. Klingt interessant.

Im groben und Ganzen muss ich durchaus positiv über WH sprechen. Jedenfalls wesentlich positiver als über AoC.

Ich werd mal versuchen, bis zum 13.11. LvL 40 zu werden und dann sieht man weiter.


----------



## Mlrs (23. September 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Mich persönlich nerven die "leeren" Chats und die extrem miese Performance....Ruckler ohne Ende!!!
> 
> Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Grafikfehlern.....
> 
> ...



was dich nervt liegt nicht an War , sondern an deinem kack rechner.


----------



## zadros (23. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> ...



Finds Klasse, dass du für die lesefaulen in deinem Text ( der übrigends auch im ganzen gut ist ) deine wichtigsten Aspekte fett gedruckt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## risikofaktor (23. September 2008)

@ Webi: 100% ACK


----------



## zergerus (23. September 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Also einige Dinge kann ich so wirklich nicht stehen lassen.
> Du lobst die Hintergrundmusik, wenn ich mal erlich bin, dann habe ich nie daran gedacht WAR wegen der Hintergrundmusik zu spielen. Auf das Thema Windmühlengeräuche möchte ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehen, weil das schlägt den Boden weg.
> ...




/sign


----------



## hansi79 (23. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, hrhr...
> 
> Ich kann dem TE in *vielen Punkten Recht* geben, die *Gegner-Animationen* sind durch die Bank unter aller Sau. Ich pulle, der Mob rennt in irgendeine zufällige Richtung und steht auf einmal vor mir. *6 und setzen bitte*.
> 
> ...



Also erstens finde ich die Grafik bei WAR um längen besser als die von WOW. Die Quests sind schöner und abwechslungsreicher (Belagerungswaffen, ÖQ). Und der PVP teil von WAR kommt WOW nicht ran. Blizz hat so oder so ein Problem den sie werden kaum oder gar keine neuen Spieler bekommen? Oder ist einer so irre und Levelt 80 Stufen hoch?? Bis der oben ist, gibt es bereits eine neue Mogelpackung von Blizz.

Edit: bei mir ruckelt nix und vorallem kaum oder garkeine Laggs. Alle die behaupten es würde ruckeln sollten mal ihr PC aufrüsten das zeug kostet doch heute durch den Euro&Dollar kurs nix mehr


----------



## Malc0m (23. September 2008)

Nach längerem überlegen geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
Überlegen?? Ja wieso Überlegen.. weil wie hier schon einige es angesprochen haben, sehr viele aus der War-Community total Agroo und nicht wirklich fähig eine normale Diskusion über etwas zu führen, reagieren wenn man auch nur irgend einen negativen Punkt anspricht. Vielleicht sollten sich da einige mal ihre Posts durchlesen ob da nicht irgend was wahres dran ist ;-).

Zum Thread selbst, in vielen Teilen kann ich den Thread-Erstellen gut verstehen und stimme da beim ersten Eindruck ganz überein.
Allein wo jetzt einige meinen das das "ruckeln" und "unrunde" laufen des Spiels an einem zu schwachen PC liegt, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe auch diese Erfahrung gemacht und hab das Gefrühl, das es eher an schlecht abgestimmter Grafikengine liegt und auch an den im moment Teilweise total überlasteten Servern. ( Damit hier nicht 6 jahrer alter PC kommt: C2D 2,8Ghz 8800gts 4gb ram usw... sehe ich nicht als "veraltet" an) Wie schon in vielen Foren darüber diskutiert wird, scheint es sogar so das War auf aktuellen "guten" grafikkarten bzw PCs teilweise mehr preformence Probleme hat als auf etwas älteren.

Dann muss man wie auch viele schon erwähnt haben einfach auch drauf schauen das War, eigentlich nie ein PvE spiel werden sollte sonder schon von Anfang an auf PvP ausgelegt wurde bzw geplant wurde. Deswegen wir sich nie jemand der zB nur HdrO oder WoW gespielt hat und dort total begeistert vom PvE Teil ist, so sehr an War erfreuen wie an den anderen Spielen.
Wobei ich auch sagen muss das selbst War für mich echt sehr gute PvP/PvE neuerungen gebracht hat die mich einfach nur begeistern.
zB die Public-Quests oder auch die Kombination zwischen PvP und PvE, hat mich zB im Orc/Zwergen Gebiet begeistert.

Insgesammt hat War auf jedenfall sehr viel Potential, aber es braucht auch noch seine "reifezeit" bis es wirklich das Potential voll ausschöpft. War hat nen guten Start hingelegt, doch ist er nicht so "perfekt" wie einige es hier sagen und auch nicht so katastrophal schlecht wie andere  es sagen.
Man sollte es auch nicht zusehr mit WoW vergleichen, da es ja kein WoW2 ist sonder War => ein föllig anderes Spiel. Klar sind für mich in WoW auch sehr viele Sachen besser gelöst für meinen Geschmack, aber man kann ja auch net verlangen das ein VW sich so fährt und von Innen so aussieht wie ein  BMW.

Es bleibt abzuwarten wie sich War entwickeln wird und was die Entwickler daraus machen. Es sind aktuell noch recht viele Fehler bzw besser gesagt Unausgereiftheiten im Spiel, aber das Spiel ist auch erst seit einigen Tagen auf dem Markt. Und jedes MMORPG brauch seine Reifezeit. Aber in vielen Sachen kann man schon sagen das es einen Unfertigen eindruck macht genauso wie man in anderen Bereichen sagen kann das es schon Fertig aussieht. Nach 3-6Monaten wird man meiner Meinung nach erst / frühstens ein richtiges Bild von haben in welche Richtung War geht.

Soviel von mir erstmal...


----------



## Setanta77 (23. September 2008)

Was mir hier uebelst auf den Sack geht ist nur eine einzige Sache. Das ein Spiel hier erschienen ist und soviele verlangen das es schon "jetzt" perfekt ist ... 

Fakt ist das sich ein MMO entwickelt, so geschehen mit WoW. Wenn man mal die Dinge ausser acht laesst wie Fantasy, Sci-Fi, Fraktionen, Grafik, PvE, PvP usw. dann kann kaum jemand sagen, das WoW schlecht ist, sondern man kann wirklich sagen das Blizzard ein wunderbares und fuer viele, ein sehr lang motivierendes MMORPG hingelegt hat, was sich aber auch erst mit der Zeit entwickelte und nicht von heute auf morgen das erfolgreichste MMORPG geworden ist.
Nun ist nach langer Zeit endlich WAR erschienen, wo viele Spieler sich drauf freuen, gerade wegen dem RvR Kaempfen. Und alles was man hier liest, aber WoW dies und WoW jenes. 

Mal eine Frage, wenn ihr ins Kino geht, dann um unterhalten zu werden oder um den Film mit eurem lieblingsfilm zu vergleichen/messen ? Mensch ihr habt vielleicht sorgen, echt der Wahnsinn!

Ich freue mich gespannt auf die Entwicklung von WAR und mach mir hier doch kein Stress von wegen "ja aber im November kommt WotLK und wenn mich bis dahin WAR nicht ueberzeugt hat, dann spiele ich lieber WoW weiter". Mal ganz im Ernst. WAR ist nicht WoW und wird es nie sein, spielt euer WotLK, habt euren Spass und freude an PvE on Mass und angenehmen PvP Versuchen, aber lasst uns unsere Freude und entwicklung an WAR erleben. So einfach ist das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Setanta


----------



## Alysa (23. September 2008)

Jemihi schrieb:


> Für alle zur Information, die sich über das "Mobs-solo-pullen" beschweren.
> Zum einen hat Mythic das System von DAoC übernommen. Das besagt: Je mehr Leute in einer Gruppe sind, umso mehr Mobs kommen verlinkt anmarschiert nach Pull.



Das find ich interessant. Ich habe nicht lange genug DAOC gespielt, um das zu wissen. Ich finde dadurch bekommt man eine vielfältigere Dynamik hin. Das ist genau der Punkt, worüber man sich, auch im übergreifenden Sinne, mal im Klaren sein sollte. 

Vielleicht kann man es so formulieren: "Hey, Leute, das ist einfach ein anderes Spiel, mit einer anderen Spielmechanik. Macht den Kopf frei, von dem was ihr vorher so kanntet und schaut euch einfach mal ein wenig objektiv um. Dazu muß man aber offen sein für neuen Dingen." 

Ich weiß, manch Einem fällt genau das schwer, da der Mensch ja soooo ein Gewohnheitstier ist.

Kantig läuft bei mir eigentlich auch nix. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am System. Der Chat ist, wenn man ihn sich genau ansieht, nicht wirklich anders. Man kann sich sogar, nach dem Motte: "bei mir war aber immer mein Tell pink. Was anderes will ich nicht." *auf den Boden stampf*, alles einstelle. Genau wie alle anderen Chat-Kanäle. Das Einzige was fehlt ist das *Bling* zum Aufwache, wenn ein Tell kommt. 

Sicher gibt es einiges Neues im Interfaces. Auch hier kann man sagen, das bringt so eines neuen Spiels mit sich und ist legetim hier ebenfall was Neues einzuführen. Sicher, umgewöhnen muß man sich, aber unsinnig finde ich es eigentlich nicht. 

Ich könnt noch etliches mehr dazu schreiben, denke aber es ist eigentlich unnötig, weil für mich War sicher nicht das Amen in der Kirche ist, aber dennoch recht ordentlich rüber kommt und Vielen, einschließlich mir, scheinbar mächtig viel Spass bereitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zhorin (23. September 2008)

Naja aber ein Spiel sollte doch begeistern von dem Moment an von dem man damit beginnt ... da zu sagen "im Moment ist es Dreck aber wenn fleissig gepatcht wird ist es in 1 Jahr super" ist da sehr blauäugig. Wenn es nicht gegen ein uraltes und von Fehlern strotzendes übel langweiliges und ausgelutschtes WoW nicht überzeugen kann scheint es nciht ganz so super zu sein. 
Immerhin scheint es so als hätte Mythic das PVP sehr genial gestaltet und kann da begeistern. 
Das PVE scheint ja eher darauf ausglegt zu sein der Pausenfüller zwischen dem RvR zu sein - also ist es für die PvE Player wohl auch nicht das Richtige.
Wenn ich lese das sich die Fraktionen so genial aufteilen dass man in etwa 30% Ordnung hat und 70% Zerstörung dann ist dies wohl das grösste Problem mit dem man sich auseinander zu setzen hat in Zukunft ... denn RvR macht nur halb soviel Spass wenn man keinen Gegner hat...

Die Anfangseuphorie wird auch irgendwann verfliegen ( genau wie bei AoC ) und der Warhammer-Bonus ( ja einige spielen das nur weil sie es noch als Tabletop kennen ) ist auch irgendwann aufgebraucht - bis dahin hat Mythic noch eine Menge Patches zu releasen würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf das man auf ewig in RvR Szenarien rumrennt und über Jahre begeistert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (23. September 2008)

Vor allem muss man auch eines bedenken: Auch wenn BC nicht so toll war, so fährt Blizzard bei Wrath mächtige Geschütze auf (Phasing Zones, mehr Story durch Interaktion von Quest-NPCs, mehr Abwechslung durch z.B. Fahrzeugquests,etc.pp). Und da muss sich WAR in knapp 8 Wochen vergleichen lassen, denn sonst passiert das Selbe wie bei AoC.

PS: Ansonsten gebe ich meinem Vorposter recht. Ein „Ach, in x Monaten wird das Spiel schon gut sein.“ hilft da auch wenig.


----------



## Sethek (23. September 2008)

Hallo Anwak!

QUOTE: Das Spiel ist einfach nicht "smoove". Es hakt und hinkt an jeder Ecke und Bewegung, die Animationen reichen von super bis hölzern. Das Spiel fühlt sich nicht fertig an.

Über Gefühl lässt sich schwer streiten. Ich gebe Dir insofern Recht, daß es sich, gerade mit dem auf Hochglanz polierten Klassenprimus verglichen, nicht "smooth" anfühlt. Wenn ich allerdings zurückdenke, wie WoW bei release war...hmja, da nehmen sich beide nicht viel.

QUOTEie Grafik ist so unglaublich zwiespältig, einige Texturen verschwimmen zu einem Modder von Farben, während andere gestochen scharf sind. Ebenso die Monster und Charakter Modells, einiges ist sehr fein und detailliert dargestellt, während andere dahingeschludert aussieht. Der Sound, die Windmühlen im Menschenstartgebiet hören sich klasse an, dafür einige der Effekte wie aus nem Midi Handy.

Bodentexturen sind nicht detailliert, und das ist gut so. Warum? Weils performance frisst im RvR. Von daher finde ichs gut gelöst.
Zum Sound: Volle Zustimmung. Die Schreie der Ordnungsfrauen klingen zB sehr sehr schauderhaft. Die Sprecherin passt zu einigen Anfangscutscenes, aber zu anderen (Orkze z ist sie schlicht deplaziert.


QUOTE: Die Animationen sind im allgemeinen abgehakt und man kriegt keine vernünftig aussehenden Kämpfe zustande. Sehr positiv finde ich, dass jeder Zauber eine eigene "nett gedachte" (in klammern weil es dann doch recht hölzern aussieht) Bewegung. Nur was bringt mir das, wenn es ruckelig aussieht oder abgehackt. Dann lieber nur 2-3 Bewegungen aller WOW

Naja, die Bewegungen a la WoW sind zwar flüssig, aber teilweise auch richtig Schlecht (Menschenautattack mit Zweihänder, Azeroth ist scheints ein Chiropraktikerparadies). Trotzdem, leichter Vorteil Branchenprimus.

QUOTE:Interface, es ist schlicht und einfach stark überladen am Anfang. Der erste Gedanke ist "BALKEN, soviele Balken", einige Sachen verstehe ich immernoch nicht von den angezeigten Teilen im Interface. Fehlende schrittweise Heranführung.

Verwöhnt von WoW. Es gibt einen Hilfebutton, auch wenn viele Hilfetexte noch nicht übersetzt sind (Das ist eine riesige Frechheit). Überladen finde ichs ausserdem nicht, ist wohl persönlicher Geschmack. Und kustomisierbar ist es wirklich klasse (und bei mir wird der gespeicherte Stand eben schon übernommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und zu ^^: Nervend soll das sein? Endlich dieses blöde Mangasmiley nicht mehr ertragen müssen - bis die Leute registrieren, daß man einfach viermal auf ^drücken muss...aber slange wenigstens bleib ich davon verschont. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



QUOTE: Die Unterscheidung zwischen Hero, Champion fällt schwer

Ich persönlich finde 4 Gegnerkategorien nicht wirklich wesentlich komplexer als 2. 

QUOTE: Handwerk: Ich verstehs nicht, ich bin Scavenger, gut damit kann ich was nochmal looten und Talisman Crafter, verstehe das System nicht. Nirgends ist mal eine Hilfe angeboten. Aus Frust lässt mans einfach sein zumal man anscheind sowieso ncihts wirklich brauchbares bauen kann.

Crafting ist derzeit indiskutabel schlecht ausgearbeitet. Anpflanzen und Pharmazie als Konzept sind spitze, der Rest für die Füße. Es fehlen zu wenig alternative Berufe. Die Unterteilung in Farm- und Herstellungsberufe ist arbiträr und zweckfremd. Hier gibts von mir übrigens die 6 für WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



QUOTE: Chat: Unübersichtlich wegen fehlenden Farben, anscheind sprechen WAR Spieler nicht, habe meistens das Gefühl alleine zu sein und möchte zurück zu WOW. Bis ich mal herausgefunden habe wie ich im allgemeinen Channel schreiben kann, hat was gedauert (weil immer nur /1 da stand und nicht welcher Kanal wie in WOW) Ich kann nichts verlinken. Schlecht.

Derzeit? Ja. Nur wird der chat das sein, was am schnellsten von mythic und über add-ons angepasst wird. Da geb ich Dir Brief und Siegel drauf.

Zur technischen Seite: Ich hätte noch die wüsten technischen Probleme angeführt, warpende mobs und ähnliche typische Genrekrankheiten bei release. Von mir summa summarum eine 3, technisch eben so, wie ich mir ein MMO bei release vorstelle.

QUOTE:Questsystem
-Soloquesten: Bewohnt bewährt, leider ein bisl weniger kreativ als WoW, weshalb WoW doch klar die nase vorne hat beim normalen Questen.

Also den einzigen Unterschied zwischen WoW und WAR seh ich in der Existenz von dropraten. Das allerdings ist nun für mich kein kreativitätskriterium. Ansonsten alles wie gehabt - absoluter Gleichstand.


QUOTE: Public Quests: DER SIEGESPUNKT. PQ sind eine der besten Erfindung die ich je in einem spiel gesehen habe, es macht wirklich Spaß und es ergeben sich schnell Gruppen. Die Ziele sind relativ kreativ dabei, wobei im Endeffekt einfach alles töten reicht. Dickes + für WAR

Jup

QUOTE:Gleich noch was zu den Monstern: Strohdoof, noch dööfer als in WoW, man kann jedes einzeln pullen egal wieviele Mobs dabei stehen. Fehlende CC verringert den Spielspaß, da man, wenn man niedrigere Level oder Ausrüstung hat als ein Monster einfach schlichtweg keine großartige Möglichkeit hat das Monster groß zu kiten oder durch andere skills langsam umzuhauen (WoW macht da viel mehr spaß)

Strohdoof? Ja. Allerdings hat beinahe jeder mob seine eigenen Fähigkeiten, die er auch anwendet. Was das kiten angeht, ein magus zB mit Rang 11 kann bereits richtig gut kiten, hat einen snare und einen AE-root. Vergleich das mal mit WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aufgrund der wirklich saudummen idR nicht verlinkten Gegner hier ein Plus für WoW, auch wenn ich fest davon überzeugt bin, daß das nicht lang so bleibt.

QUOTEVE/PVP:
PVE existiert bisher für mich nicht wirklich. Instanzen fehlen, gerade wenn ein Spiel neu draußen ist wünscht man sich doch wunderschöne Instanzen a la Tempel oder DireMaul. Finde ich Schade, allerdings muss man gestehen, dass WoW ein PVE Spiel für eine SEHR lange Zeit war, bis dann ernsthaft PVP gespielt werden konnte.

Es gibt Instanzen. Sind zwar nicht der Ausbund an Komplexität, aber die Bosskämpfe sind auch im lowlevel-Bereich richtig klasse. Altdorf? Kanalisation. unvermeidliche Stadt? Sacellum. Einfach mal angucken, der erste Flügel ist level 13.


QUOTE: PVP ist einfach top, ich frage mich aber weiterhin wie lange das Anhält, da aufgrund der kaum vorhanden CC oft ein großer Zerg dabei herauskommt und bei 1gegen1 Situationen mE nicht soviel können erfordert wird, wie bspw in WoW.

Das Zauberwort in den Szenarien heisst "Kleingruppen". Man kann an mehr Orten agieren und ist flexibler, dem großen Zerg geht man aus dem Weg. Leider gibts das nicht oft, die meisten sind "Soloroxxor", greifen aber trotzdem jeden Zerg an.


QUOTE: Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass ich gerade festgestellt hab, dass mich WAR sowenig überzeugt hat, dass ich es vorerst ruhen lasse und WoW zu  WotLk anfange. Vielleicht schafft es Mythic noch ihren doch sehr genialen Konzepte und Ideen richtig umzusetzen und nicht so eine Frechheit von unfertigem Spiel dem Kunden unterzujubeln. Sollen se mal die AoC Jungs fragen, die haben sich das wohl auch mit dem unfertigen Spiel versaut.

Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Gut, bei mir geniesst WAR einen Sympathiebonus wegen des Hintergrunds, aber auch wenn meine Freunde bei WoW bleiben, geniess ich erstmal WAR. Weils neu ist. Und weils eben für mich nicht unfertig ist und die Punkte, die stören, sicher schnell behoben werden. "Frechheit von unfertigem Spiel" finde ich in jedem Fall viel zu drastisch formuliert, zumal den releasetermin ja auch der publisher mitbestimmt.



Sorry wegen der unübersichtlichen quotes, Mecker dazu bitte an die buffed-forensoftware, die detailliertes quoten nahezu unmöglich macht.


----------



## Malc0m (23. September 2008)

Ihr vergleicht da zwei ganz unterschiedliche Sachen, War ist und wird immer ein augenmerk aufs PvP haben und da ist wie gesagt der PvE teil eine willkommene Abwechslung.
WoW wird immer das haupt Augenmerk auf dem PvE Teil haben, auch wenn versucht wurde auch die PvP freunde einzubinden.
War darf man eher mit DaoC vergleichen, weil dort viele ähnliche Aspekte zu finden sind.
Gebietseroberung, Angreifen der Feindlichen Hauptstädte usw.. Das geht in WoW zwar auch, zumindestens das "angreifen" der hauptstädte ist aber eher ein lustiger PvP Gimic, der nicht wirklich als Hauptaufgabe gilt.

Zum Thema Patchen usw.. gebe ich euch Teilweise recht, das es nix bringt das ein spiel nach nem halben Jahr Patches erst gut wird. Doch WoW war am anfang auch nicht Perfekt, nur war dort der PvE Teil sehr gut schon ausgebaut und es gab so gut wie kein PvP, wurde auch alles nachgereicht. Ich sag nur Patch wo das Ehresystem eingeführt wurde.
In War sieht es nun so aus das der PvP Teil sehr gut eingearbeitet ist und klappt, dafür der PvE Teil halt nicht auf dem Stand von WoW ist.
Das einzigste was ich als schweres Manko finde ist das es allgemein recht unrund läuft und deswegen einen unfertigen Eindruck macht.
Die restlichen Unterschiede liegten im großen und Ganzen daran das es 2. verschiedene Schwerpunkte gibt in beiden Spielen.
Ich werde auch das neue WoW Addon wieder spielen, doch bin ich genauso gespannt wie sich War entwickeln wird.


----------



## Salute (23. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Vor allem muss man auch eines bedenken: Auch wenn BC nicht so toll war, so fährt Blizzard bei *Wrath mächtige Geschütze* auf (Phasing Zones, mehr Story durch Interaktion von Quest-NPCs, mehr Abwechslung durch z.B. Fahrzeugquests,etc.pp).




Du hast Ehre/Arena Punkte leechen, Inis mit langweiligen Bosse zum tausendsten mal abfarmen. Die verhunzung der einzelnen Klassen, mangels der Kompetens der Entwickler nicht zu vergessen. Letztendlich das gleiche Crap-Engame wie im BC. 

Aber naja, wenn man sowas als Abwechslung sieht....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruhkskar (23. September 2008)

Also ich kann nicht verstehen warum hier alle gleich immer rumfluchen und alles schlecht machen.......

Klar ist WoW vom spielstand besser derzeit als WAR.....was aber auch daran liegt das es WoW schon seit Jahren gibt, Blizzard sich ne Goldene Nase dran verdient hat und heutzutage für die Qualität des Spieles sorgen kann....das war vor Jahren mal ganz anderst.......Wenn ich bedenke wie schlecht WoW am anfang war...spielerisch wie grafik ect.pp......ständig hats gehangen, gelaggt...man wurde mit 132 Fehler aus dem Spiel gekickt...manchmal konnte man tagelang nicht auf die Server weil Blizz es net gebacken bekommen hat ect..pp.......ich glaub viele WoW Spieler haben die anfangszeiten vergessen......und wenn ich nun War sehe und mir anschaue wie WoW zu startzeiten war...muß ich sagen das ich in WAR mehr potential sehe .......

Naja, mag auch daran liegen das ich früher Dark Age of Camelot spieler war und mir dadurch auch das War spielprinzip besser gefällt, nicht das ich nicht 5 70er in WoW hätte aber War ist so das was ich mir von WoW gewünscht hätte........Und mal ehrlich, wen bockt es denn noch an 1 Woche lang mit 25 Leuten fast jeden abend in ne ini zu gehen nur um sie clear zu bekommen.....und von 25 bekommen dann nicht mal alle ein item ab.........und nach 1 1/2 jahren Raiden und Streß ist eh wieder alles für die Füße weil n neues addon rauskommt und man seine über Jahre angesammelte items dann mit lvl 73 wieder gegen grünes tauschen kann........

Klar ist WAR atm noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber das wird sich eh erst im laufe eds nächsten halben Jahres zeigen.....so war es bei andern Spielen auch und so wirds immer bleiben.......wann kam schon mal ein mmo raus was von anfang an perfekt war.......also ich kenne keins........


----------



## Keeral (23. September 2008)

Anwak schrieb:


> ....bis dann ernsthaft PVP gespielt werden konnte.




ähm....lol..... is das jetzt ernst ^^ ? xD WoW und ernsthaftes PvP ? xD omg...


----------



## Sempai02 (23. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Du hast Ehre/Arena Punkte leechen, Inis mit langweiligen Bosse zum tausendsten mal abfarmen. Die verhunzung der einzelnen Klassen, mangels der Kompetens der Entwickler nicht zu vergessen. Letztendlich das gleiche Crap-Engame wie im BC.
> 
> Aber naja, wenn man sowas als Abwechslung sieht....
> 
> ...



Ich mache zwar keine Arena, aber ich finde es schon lustig, dass du langweilige BGs als Beispiel anführst. Wo doch momentan fast jeder WARler in den Szenarien verschwunden ist. Und sie die etwas anderes als ein BG?

PS: Aber Diskussionen haben eh keinen Sinn. Die WARler sind anscheinend genauso diskussionsunfähig wie viele WoWler oder auch AoC-Spieler . Naja, sehen wir in 4 Wochen, was davon übrigbleibt.


----------



## keen. (23. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> PS: Aber Diskussionen haben eh keinen Sinn. Die WARler sind anscheinend genauso diskussionsunfähig wie viele WoWler oder auch AoC-Spieler . Naja, sehen wir in 4 Wochen, was davon übrigbleibt.




was hast du denn anderes erwartet als solche rückmeldungen bei deinen vorposts?

machst andeutungen, dass das pvp in war eintönig und langweilig sei und preist als nächstes die neuerungen in wotlk an, die nichts anderes sind als die normalen quests, aber doch so neu und innovativ sein sollen.

zu deinem post von wegen, "PS: Ansonsten gebe ich meinem Vorposter recht. Ein „Ach, in x Monaten wird das Spiel schon gut sein.“ hilft da auch wenig."

da hatte wow nunmal große vorteile weil es sogut wie keinen ernsthaften vergleich standhalten musste und die zeit von den spielern bekam um sich zu entwickeln.
hätten die spieler wie du damals auf WOW ähnlich reagiert wie jetzt auf WAR, dann wär das spiel niemals so weit gekommen.

den vergleich mit dem branchen primus muss man sich zwangsläufig ergeben. aber man vergleich ja auch nich den neuen ferrari mit dem neuen golf ? nur weil der in seinem segment spitze is, heisst das nich dass derjenige auch über allen anderen steht (um den vergleich der schwerpuntke deutlich zu machen was pve un pvp/rvr angeht)


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich mache zwar keine Arena, aber ich finde es schon lustig, dass du langweilige BGs als Beispiel anführst. Wo doch momentan fast jeder WARler in den Szenarien verschwunden ist. Und sie die etwas anderes als ein BG?
> 
> PS: Aber Diskussionen haben eh keinen Sinn. Die WARler sind anscheinend genauso diskussionsunfähig wie viele WoWler oder auch AoC-Spieler . Naja, sehen wir in 4 Wochen, was davon übrigbleibt.


Ja, natürlich sind die BGs in WAR anders.

1.) Hat das Ergebnis direkt Einfluss auf dein Reich, es ist also nicht egal, ob du gewinnst oder verlierst
2.) Viel Herausfordernder; ok, T1 nicht unbedingt, aber ab T2 brauchste Taktik und funktionierendes Teamplay
3.) Gibts BGs mit richtig taktischem Anspruch (also nicht nur CTF, "King of the Base" wie AB / Eye oder "King of the Rush" wie AV)
4.) Gibts in WAR BGs ebenfalls durch Gegner XP, RP und Loot (sogar blauer)


----------



## FL_weazz (23. September 2008)

1. Bei der Respawnrate wäre es fatal wenn die Gegner verkettet wären, da würde man ja nie Land sehen
2. Die Animationen finde ich äußerst gelungen und bei mir hakt auch nichts. Die Animationen von meinen Zwergenrunenpriester sind einfach
nur schön anzusehen und sehen cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Der PVE-Part ist zwar nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei WOW, aber bringt mir trotzdem einiges an Spaß, grad durch die ewig geilen öffentlichen Quests
4. PVP = Hammer, besser gehts einfach nicht. Ich bin absoluter PVP-Neuling und hatte von Anfang an riesen Spaß, auch wenn wir verloren haben
5. Grafik... darüber lässt sich streiten. Mir persönlich gefällts, ich kann den WOW-Grafikstil einfach nicht mehr sehen nach drei Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6. Warhammer-Atmosphäre: Ständig passiert was um einen rum. Orks greifen das Zwergenlager an, man kann mit verteidigen oder es einfach den NPC's überlassen. Das finde ich so cool, man kann jederzeit tun und lassen was man will!

Das ist meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roostar (23. September 2008)

Anwak schrieb:


> Questsystem
> -Soloquesten: Bewohnt bewährt, leider ein bisl weniger kreativ als WoW, weshalb WoW doch klar die nase vorne hat beim normalen Questen.



vergleichst du das jetz mit den Quest aus dem Standart WoW? also 1-60. Dann würd ich klar sagen NEIN!. Mal abgesehen das ich es viel besser finde 5x 4 unterschiedliche Mobtypen zu töten als 1x20 von derselben Sorte ala WoW.



> Gleich noch was zu den Monstern: Strohdoof, noch dööfer als in WoW, man kann jedes einzeln pullen egal wieviele Mobs dabei stehen. Fehlende CC verringert den Spielspaß, da man, wenn man niedrigere Level oder Ausrüstung hat als ein Monster einfach schlichtweg keine großartige Möglichkeit hat das Monster groß zu kiten oder durch andere skills langsam umzuhauen (WoW macht da viel mehr spaß)



du willst solo roxxorn stimmts? tja, dafür ist War glaub ich nicht gedacht. Ich kann klasse solo questen. Einzig PQ benötigten bei mir bisher eine Gruppe. Und die findest du ja, wie du schon sagtest richtig töfte.



> PVE/PVP:
> PVE existiert bisher für mich nicht wirklich. Instanzen fehlen, gerade wenn ein Spiel neu draußen ist wünscht man sich doch wunderschöne Instanzen a la Tempel oder DireMaul. Finde ich Schade, allerdings muss man gestehen, dass WoW ein PVE Spiel für eine SEHR lange Zeit war,


ich finds gut, dass du deine Kritik selbst relativierst. WAR ist PvP/RvR. Instanzen gibt es, aber eben nicht in dem Ausmaß wie in WoW. Du solls auf dem Schlachtfelt die ECHTEN kaputthaun, und nich gescriptete Computergegner roxxorn


> bis dann ernsthaft PVP gespielt werden konnte.


ja-ne. Is klar.


> PVP ist einfach top, ich frage mich aber weiterhin wie lange das Anhält, da aufgrund der kaum vorhanden CC oft ein großer Zerg dabei herauskommt und bei 1gegen1 Situationen mE nicht soviel können erfordert wird, wie bspw in WoW.


nein, das ist sicher nicht dein Punkt. Dich stört sicher nur, wenn ich das so richtig heraushöre, dass du es bei WAR nicht schaffst mit ner Schere den Stein zu besiegen?! Das Spiel hat seinen fokus auf RvR.  Nicht PvP. Und ein zerg bildet sich nur, wenn keiner mal über die Flanken/ von hinten kommt und die Heiler wegboxt. Das liegt dann nicht am Spiel, sondern an den Spielern.


Das Spiel hat sicher noch einige Macken. Aber ich, für meinen Teil, bin geneigt darüber hinweg zusehen. Ich werde, ich oute mich mal, auch zu WotLK wieder WoW spielen. PvE macht mir da wirklich Spaß. Aber nur weil WAR nicht so ausgefeilt ist wie WoW das schon Jahre auf dem Markt ist und schon zigmal "sauber"-gepatcht wurde, finde ich es nicht richtig genau das zu kritisieren. Diese kleinen Fehler. Ich wieß noch wie ich mich aufgeregt hab zum Release von BC, als viele Mobs sich mittem im Kampf resettet haben. Wer hat da gesagt WoW is voll doof. Keiner! war ja auch keine große Alternative da. 
Ein Freund von mir hat  es mal auf den Punkt gebracht: "Ein neuen MMO kann noch so gut durchdacht sein, so gute Features haben, so viel Spaß machen: es muss PERFEKT sein um gg WoW ne Chance zu haben."

ich hoffe WAR wird ein richtiger Erfolg, auch wenn ich selbst WOW gespielt habe, und wieder spielen werde. Ich mag Warhammer einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asses (23. September 2008)

Also ich finde Warhammer vom aufbau ganz gut aber es gibt hat sachend ie scheiße sind.... zB. Das man die items nicht posten kann oder das die server nicht stabil laufen und sowas alle ... was mich am meisten ärgert das die server so überfüllt sind und immer so lange wartenzeiten sind wenn mana uf den server möchte... 

Gruß


----------



## manwe2008 (23. September 2008)

So ich will auch mal ...

leider kann ich gerade mal behaupten das ich WAR nur angespielt habe, denn mit Lvl 12 hat man schlichtweg einfach noch NICHTS gesehen ausser das Startgebiet. Wenn man neugierig ist kann man sich per Flugmeister mal auf den Weg machen und sich die anderen Frontabschnitte anschauen (auch beteiligen) oder mal zur Hauptstadt rüber aber über das große und ganze hier in der Warhammeronlinewelt kann ich noch keine Aussage treffen nur erste Eindrücke schildern.

WoW habe ich nun seit Erscheinugstermin gespielt und bin es so satt, das rettet auch kein Addon mehr. Eigentlich braucht man zu diesem Spiel garnichts mehr zu sagen, es hatte seine Zeit und diese ist definitiv vorbei, egal ob Warhammer Online oder Age of Conan und wie sie sonst noch heißen.

Vor WAR hatte ich AoC einen Besuch abgestattet welches ja von der Grafik her wirklich das Beste ist was ich seidlangem gesehen hatte in diesem Genre allerdings mit so vielen Fehlern und mangelndem Content behaftet das es schlichtweg nach kurzer Zeit keinen Spaß mehr machte. Allerdings verdanke ich diesem Spiel meinen Entschluss mir einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen der für WAR fast schon extrem überpowerd ist.

Daher kann ich nicht feststellen das es im Spiel ruckelt oder sich verzögert, die Grafik ist stimmungsvoll und man fühlt sich wohl. Ich wurde bislang weder von Lags geplagt noch von Abstürzen. Ein paar Texte waren noch nicht voll übersetzt aber jede Quest funktionierte bislang einwandfrei. Die öffentlichen quests finde ich super auch das PvP. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung spielt es sich flüssig und intuitiv.

Kurz und Bündig: Einfach mehr davon!!!


----------



## Protek (23. September 2008)

Zusammengefasst könnte man sagen "Hallo, das Spiel ist gerade mal paar Tage released und viele Sachen werden sich auch noch verbessern" Es wirkt immerhin 1000% fertiger als AoC z.B, 

zum Thema Charakteranzeige bei den Servern ? hallo, man wirkt sich doch noch merken können wo man seinen Mainchar hat usw ^^ 
zusätzlich werden die Chars noch auf nen anderen Sever gecloned, ich könnte also auf nem anderen Server anfangen, da ich auf Helmgart bin, das hat bei WoW gekostet, abgesehen von den Gratistransfers von Time to Time.

und nur mal was dazu, ich habe z.b als Schattenkrieger durchaus die Möglichkeit einen Mob zu verlangsamen damit der längere Zeit braucht bis er bei mir steht und ich ihn durch diese Fähgikeit teilweise schond fast down kriege, ohne auf Nahkampf zu gehen.

Das einige Soundeffekte noch nicht ausgereift sind, muss ich dir zustimmen, ist mir beim Schwertmeister aufgefallen ^^ aber das war auch der erste Standardangriff, da versteh ichs noch. 

Lasst dem Spiel ein wenig Zeit, ich kanns so nicht mehr hören ^^ immer wird gesagt, ja ein Mmorpg braucht Zeit und dann kommen wieder solche Superhirne die schon bei Release die Qualität eines Spieles sehen wollen, das kann man in der Regel erst 3 Monate nachher sagen, wie es die Entwickler in den Griff bekommen haben usw, WoW hatte zu Anfang auch noch paar Schnitzer drin und ist auch total anderes Spiel, das bei dem überfüllten Server paar Lags gibt, na und? Hauptsache es läuft endlich mal wieder was.


----------



## Slam (23. September 2008)

Ein dickes Lob an den Ersteller hier. Genau so diese Eindrücke habe ich auch von War und bin enttäuscht und werde auch jedem abraten sich so ein unfertiges Game zu kaufen. Bei meinen Bekannten haben es sich 2-3 schon wieder überlegt als ich denen kurz gezeigt habe das das Game keine Atmosphäre hat und alles unfertig wirkt.

Sollen doch die Hardcore Warler und fanboys unter sich bleiben.^^

Wow ist und bleibt ever auf dem Thron keiner kann da ran.

Natürlich ist das Spiel toll für unerfahrene Leute die keine Vergleiche haben, kann ich sogar verstehen. Aber macht euch mal lieber en Wow Acc. habter mehr Spass^^.

Grüsse


----------



## Lari (23. September 2008)

Ich riech hier einen Troll im Thread. *schnupper*
Stinkt bestialisch...


----------



## keen. (23. September 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> ...
> Sollen doch die Hardcore Warler und fanboys unter sich bleiben.^^
> 
> Wow ist und bleibt ever auf dem Thron keiner kann da ran.
> ...



sagte der ultra-wow-fanboy?
mal ehrlich, lass die leute selbst erfahrungen sammeln und entscheid nicht für andere, oder versuch tipps an unentschlossene zu geben, für eindrücke die du aus 5min spielen gesammelt hast.
mal abgesehen davon bezweifel ich dass du wow vor bc gespielt hast, oder die beta+start mitbekommen hast.
wenn ich mich da irren sollte, dann verzeihung meinerseits. aber ein tipp für dich: www.gelbeseiten.de , da solltest du hilfe finden unter dem eintrag "psychotherapeut", und sag ihm dass du an akuter alzheimer leidest, da du scheinbar das dunkle kapitel von wow vollkommen versuchst zu verdrängen, warum auch immer sei dahingestellt...


----------



## Salute (23. September 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Spiel toll für unerfahrene Leute die keine Vergleiche haben, kann ich sogar verstehen. Aber macht euch mal lieber en Wow Acc. *habter mehr Spass*^^.
> 
> Grüsse




Wo in WoW?! Wenn man Illidan schon unzählige male gekillt hat und KJ gesehn hat gibt es absolut nix, was noch in dem mistigen crap Spiel noch zu tun ist, außer in IF rumgammeln und sich begaffen zu lassen (Obwohl ich immer so schnell wie möglich aus einer "belebten" Stadt wieder raus wollte, da ich kein Bock auf whispers von Epicgeilen-Kids hatte). Mit dem Addon ändert sich rein garnichts, außer das diesmal die Bosse anders heisen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorad (23. September 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> Sollen doch die Hardcore Warler und fanboys unter sich bleiben.^^
> 
> Wow ist und bleibt ever auf dem Thron keiner kann da ran.
> 
> Natürlich ist das Spiel toll für unerfahrene Leute die keine Vergleiche haben, kann ich sogar verstehen. Aber macht euch mal lieber en Wow Acc. habter mehr Spass^^.



Und sie urteilen über Fanboys? Der Blick in den Spiegel dürfte für dich hart seien.

Ich halte das SPiel für sehr gelungen und es trifft genau meinen Nerv, PvP an allen Ecken, Gruppenspiel hat oberste Pirorität und das Setting stimmt. Hinzu ein gut produziertes MMO mit am anfangs vergleichsweise wenig Bugs. So sauber ging noch nie ein MMO online. Ich spiele meinen Chosen mit wachsender Begeisterung, die Fähigkeiten in der Gruppe mit ihm zu agieren sind einfach genial. Mich freut auch der Schritt zum Minimalismus bzgl. der klickbaren Fertigkeiten.  Man hat seine Meisterschaftsfertigkeiten samt diverser Kernfertigkeiten und ergänzt das alles mit passenden Taktiken und MOralfähigkeiten. Und trotzallem ist für Taktik/Vielseitigkeit  viiiel Platz.

Was mich bisher stört sind diverse Balancegeschichten (Z.B. Order PvP-Gruppen die zu 80% aus unkaputtbaren Eisenbrecher/Runenpriester bestehen und somit nur auf Groll-komm-rausspielen) und die recht in die Länge gezogende Levelkurve. Man könnte noch ein bisschen die Performance optimieren aber die ist weitgehend zu verkraften.


----------



## Frank from Hell (23. September 2008)

Es ist echt schon unglaublich wie WoW die objektive Betrachtung von anderen Games zerstört.
Warhammer ist ein absolut geniales Spiel welches, und das gebe ich gerne zu, noch 2-3 Patches braucht bis es fertiger wirkt. Trotzdem hab ich am open RvR, den BGs und den PQs mehr Spaß in einer Woche gehabt als bei WoW seid BC. Ich war damals zum Start von WoW auch dabei.... und es war genau dasselbe wie bei WAR. Wartezeiten bis man auf den Server kommt.... viele Bugs.... 3 Stunden warten bis man ins BG kommt (das ist bei war übrigens besser gelöst).
Also versteh ich die ganzen Flames nicht. Wer kein Bock auf WAR hat der soll halt bei WoW bleiben. Is doch jedem sein Ding. Aber ein Game so unobjektiv zu betrachten und einfach auf Stur zu stellen ist nicht wirklich die Lösung. 
Ich hoffe das WAR eine gute Community aufbauen kann über die nächsten Monate, denn ich werd definitiv dabei bleiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cictani (23. September 2008)

Naja War PVP kurz zusammengefasst:

"Wer mehr Tanks hat gewinnt" So einfach und stupid ist War PVP, am besten 12 Tanks und schon hast das Szenario gewonnen weil sie einfach die fernkämpfer überrollen und niermetzeln ohne große Gegenwehr.

Die Pet AI ist auch so grottenschlecht, man könnte meinen das wäre ihr erstes MORPG.


----------



## Lari (23. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Naja War PVP kurz zusammengefasst:
> 
> "Wer mehr Tanks hat gewinnt" So einfach und stupid ist War PVP, am besten 12 Tanks und schon hast das Szenario gewonnen weil sie einfach die fernkämpfer überrollen und niermetzeln ohne große Gegenwehr


Jo, bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6er Gruppe Tanks gegen 6 Gildies, und die Tanks liegen im Staub. Den Schaden heil ich dir ja solo mit HoTs weg.


----------



## keen. (23. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Naja War PVP kurz zusammengefasst:
> 
> "Wer mehr Tanks hat gewinnt" So einfach und stupid ist War PVP, am besten 12 Tanks und schon hast das Szenario gewonnen weil sie einfach die fernkämpfer überrollen und niermetzeln ohne große Gegenwehr




wenn dem so wäre, dann würde die zerstörung auf ergrimm jedes szenario gewinnen...
was aber zu gefühlten 80%  nicht der fall is, da ein szenario ohne heiler nen verlorenes is.


----------



## Thorad (23. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Naja War PVP kurz zusammengefasst:
> 
> "Wer mehr Tanks hat gewinnt" So einfach und stupid ist War PVP, am besten 12 Tanks und schon hast das Szenario gewonnen weil sie einfach die fernkämpfer überrollen und niermetzeln ohne große Gegenwehr



Dann setz den 12 Tanks mal Nuker samt Heiler vor die Nase und beobachte dann nochmal das Szenario...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cictani (23. September 2008)

Naja wenn die TAnks auf die Heiler zuerst gehen werden sie jedes Szenario gewinnen


----------



## Draco1985 (23. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Naja War PVP kurz zusammengefasst:
> 
> "Wer mehr Tanks hat gewinnt" So einfach und stupid ist War PVP, am besten 12 Tanks und schon hast das Szenario gewonnen weil sie einfach die fernkämpfer überrollen und niermetzeln ohne große Gegenwehr



Wenn die Fernkämpfer vor kaputten Tastaturen sitzen kann das durchaus funktionieren. Ansonsten wirds SEHR schwierig für die Tanks allein die ersten paar Wellen des feindlichen Feuers zu überleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens:

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, was die PvE-Fraktion bei WAR vermisst. Ich war in WoW selber PvE-Fan aus Überzeugung. Und was soll ich sagen? Mein Fazit lautet: "Wer braucht Instanzen, wenn er PQs hat?"

Die Mehrzahl der PQs die ich bisher erlebt habe sind besser inszeniert als die besten WoW-Instanzen, man braucht nicht lange nach Gruppen zu suchen, es gibt keine Streiterei um Loot, man ist schneller fertig und komplette Wipes hab ich noch keine erlebt - nicht weil noch kein Spieler an einem Mob gescheitert ist, sondern weil er relativ einfach wieder zur Gruppe stoßen kann wenn es ihn mitten im Kampf erwischt.


----------



## keen. (23. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, was die PvE-Fraktion bei WAR vermisst. Ich war in WoW selber PvE-Fan aus Überzeugung. Und was soll ich sagen? Mein Fazit lautet: "Wer braucht Instanzen, wenn er PQs hat?"



kommt daher weil man nichts negatives an wow finden will und auch kein anderes spiel was besser machen darf als wow..
weils einfach nich möglich is! (hoffe die ironie hat jemand bemerkt)


----------



## Thorad (23. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Naja wenn die TAnks auf die Heiler zuerst gehen werden sie jedes Szenario gewinnen



B****** 

ehe die an den Heilern dran sind gibs die Tanks nicht mehr weil die entweder dauer gerootet werden von Feuerzauberer/Zauberinnen  oder bereits im Ansturm in Asche verwandelt wurden. Die standhaftigkeit eines Runenpriester/Sigmar sollte außerdem nicht unterschätzen...


----------



## kenjimo (23. September 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> Ein dickes Lob an den Ersteller hier. Genau so diese Eindrücke habe ich auch von War und bin enttäuscht und werde auch jedem abraten sich so ein unfertiges Game zu kaufen. Bei meinen Bekannten haben es sich 2-3 schon wieder überlegt als ich denen kurz gezeigt habe das das Game keine Atmosphäre hat und alles unfertig wirkt.
> 
> Sollen doch die Hardcore Warler und fanboys unter sich bleiben.^^
> 
> ...


Deine Freunde, wie auch du, werden immer ein Fähnchen im Wind sein! Sollten die großen Games Magazine WAR in den Himmel loben und die ersten Patches anstehen wird dann eben WAR gezockt. "Man konnte ja, nach der Beta nicht erahnen welches Potential das Spiel wirklich hat" wird dann an allen Ecken und Enden zu hören sein. 
Sollte WAR wirklich floppen, und das kann eigentlich nur noch durch ne faule, unfreundliche und lernresistente Community oder absolute Patchabstinenz passieren, werdet ihr euch bestätigt fühlen und die Forenuser überall das nie mehr vergessen lassen!
Was mir aber so langsam derbst auf den Keks geht, sind Aussagen wie *"mit WotLK kommen ehhh wieder alle angekrochen!"*...hat es Blizz schon geschafft über unterschwellige Botschaften die Hirne so mancher Spieler so zu beeinflussen, dass sie wirklich glauben was sie da von sich geben! Es gibt auch noch anderes Wichtiges und Schönes auf dieser Welt. Ich spiele was mir Spass macht und solange es Spass macht...ich bin doch hier nicht auf der Suche nach ner neuen Droge weil die Alte nimmer so rockt, aber wenns die Neue auch net so bringt dann schmeißt man sich halt wieder das Altbewährte rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bitte euch!
Wer kein Spass mehr an WoW hat, und den Warhammer nicht überzeugen kann sollte einfach mal *online* offline sein lassen oder über den Hype-Tellerrand hinausschauen ob sich da nicht n spannendes Nischenprodukt findet.

MfG


----------



## Arben (23. September 2008)

Mehr Fullquotes hat es bisher in keinem Thread gegeben den ich je gelesen habe, RESPEKT.

@Topic: Ich hab Spaß an WAR. Das ist die Hauptsache. Wer keinen Spaß dran hat, ok, aber muss man das wieder mal in einem Ellenlangenpost im Forum breittreten und das neben 10 Themen gleichen Inhalts?


----------



## Alucaard (23. September 2008)

Hmm also meine Eindrücke sind:

Technischist das ganze irgendwo zwischen sehr gut und bescheiden wie der TE und ein paar schon geschrieben habe hängt und laggt es manchmal wo es eigentlich nicht sein sollte.
Die Grafik ist manchmal sehr gut mir gefällt z.B. die Auren der Auserkorenen sehr gut andererseits wirkt das Bild manchmal durch verschwimmen oder eben schlichtweg schlechtes Rendern nur Schlecht daher.
Was den Sound angeht ich finde die Musik und auch die Effekte stellenweise verdammt gut mir persönlich gefällt die Musik beim Einloggen verdammt gut und hat auch Ohrwurm Charakter.
Was die Steuerung angeht naja bin ich wie viele andere WoW verwöhnt und es ist eine Umstellung aber mit der Zeit ist das Ok.
Der TE hat auch etwas zur User License geschrieben und das das Einwilligen beim jedem Einloggen Nervig ist.
Da kann ich nur zum Teil zustimmen sicherlich ist es ein wenig Nervig das das Ding jedesmal aufpoppt aber wie man in WoW gelernt hat wer liest sich das denn schon groß durch und beachtet es dann auch.
Das machen sehr viele nicht und da ist es als Gedankenstütze evtl. doch zu etwas gut.

Ingame Spielen PvE
Hmm da ich momentan auf LvL 8 bin habe ich noch nicht sehr viel gesehn aber im großen und ganzen ist es WoW Like soll heißen Nimm Quest A an und Sammel oder Töte Objekt B und gib es beim NPC ab.
Das das nicht sonderlich neu ist und das auch WoW da keine Maßstäbe gesetzt hat ist wohl bekannt.
Was mir aber sehr positiv aufgefallen ist ist das man nicht wie bei WoW stundenlang in der Grp suche vergammelt sondern das das in Warhammer wie ich finde sehr gut gelöst wurde.
Man muss z.B. in einer Öffentlichen Quest in keiner Grp sein um mit zu helfen und dann auch seinen Loot abzubekommen hier auch ein Lob an das Würfelsystem bzw. die Animation finde ich sehr schön gelöst.

Ingame Spielen PvP
Joa hier auch wieder die Anmerkung bin erst auf LvL 8 aber das Open PvP und das BG PvP oder auch RvR find ich eine sehr gelungene Lösung und da könnte sich Wow ein großes Stück von Abschneiden.
Auch sehr schön ist das mit dem Ranksystem und dem Rufname sammeln deshalb mache ich z.B. dort mit.

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen das Spiel steckt in den Kinderschuhen und eine Großartige Konkurenz zu WoW ist es nicht obwohl es schöne Neuerungen hat.
Wer aber auf WoW Art und Weise spielen will wird wohl enttäuscht werden und für mich persönlich ist das gut so denn wozu brauchen wir bitte noch ein WoW Klon.
Ich hoffe das das Spiel sehr schnell die Defizite die es jetzt hat beseitigt und wenn diese Weg sind wird es eine sehr gute alternative zu WoW werden.
Im übrigen Teile ich nicht die bedenken des TE mit dem gleich ausschauen der Charaktere im Endgame bei Warhammer hat man durch Trophäen und anderes weit aus mehr Möglichkeiten Kreativ sein Charakter zu gestalten als in WoW.
Und bisher hab ich in WoW da auch noch nicht viel neues gesehn was das Thema angeht auch mit dem Frisör nicht.


----------



## Arben (23. September 2008)

> Zusammenfassend kann man sagen das Spiel steckt in den Kinderschuhen und eine Großartige Konkurenz zu WoW ist es nicht obwohl es schöne Neuerungen hat.



Ich hoffe du hast auch begriffen was du da sagts, dann bist du nämlich nen reisigen Schritt weiter als viele andere... andernfalls kann ich auch dich nur bemitleiden...


----------



## The Dude (23. September 2008)

Eindrücke:

Hab nun mal etwa 1 Wochenende und ein paar Stunden abends WAR spielen hinter mir, dabei auch die eine oder andere Sache bei der ich mir selbst helfen musste (Grafiktreiber patchen um Polygonfehler wegzukriegen, Performance optimieren, Ports freigeben) und ich schildere nun subjektive Eindrücke:

- Zum Start: Die Grafik war gewöhnungsbedürftig und es gab den einen oder anderen Macken, mein System war noch nicht optimal eingestellt und man musste sich an das geänderte Mobverhalten und vor allem die "realere" Farbgebung gewöhnen (Stand O

- Der intensivere Einstieg: Plötzlich merkt man dass die Grafik in sich sehr harmonisch ist und die Highlights im Detail stecken (Himmel über Norsca, Ausleuchtung, stimmige Übergänge in den Landschaften), man beschäftigt sich intensiver mit Crafting, Szenarien und vor allem den endgenialen PQs und merkt wie man bei allem Lust auf mehr bekommt (da fällt nicht so sehr ins Gewicht da ich als Beta Client Nutzer die Anleitung als PDF erst sehr spät fand - das Spiel hat mich soweit motiviert, dass ich die Dinge selbst rausgefunden habe).
Irgendwann gehen die Stunden einfach so dahin und wenn die eine Sache langweilig wird, macht man was anderes (zwischen Questen, PQ und Szenarien/ RvR im Moment - von Instanzen und echten Keeps habe ich noch gar nichts gesehen).

- Das umloggen zum BT Raid: War eine sehr denkwürdige Erfahrung - vor allem was die Grafik angeht - ich war wieder bei WoW und fand alles zu Grell, zu plump und zu disharmonisch - hat ne Weile gedauert, bis ich mich an die geänderte Situation gewöhnt habe.

Wie gesagt es geht um Eindrücke, die sind subjektiv - aber wenn ich für mich spreche:

WAR ist für mich "as is" ein Spiel das mir trotz Mängeln genug Spaß macht um ihm einiges an Zeit zu widmen - genaugenommen macht es mir atm deutlich mehr Spaß als WoW (kann auch der Reiz des Neuen sein). Trotzdem habe ich mich trotz einer über 2 Jahre gewachsenen guten sozialen Bindung an meine WoW Buddies dabei ertappt, über einen kompletten Wechsel zu WAR nachzudenken. Das will was heißen.


----------



## Salute (23. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> - Das umloggen zum BT Raid: War eine sehr denkwürdige Erfahrung - vor allem was die Grafik angeht - ich war wieder bei WoW und fand alles zu Grell, zu plump und zu disharmonisch - hat ne Weile gedauert, bis ich mich an die geänderte Situation gewöhnt habe.




Ging mir letztens genauso, als ich mich in die WotlK Beta eingeloggt habe.. So schnell war ich noch nie wieder offline.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

UND DER UDO IS TROTZDEM NE FRAU!


----------



## Nachtrot (23. September 2008)

Der TE hats erkannt. Bestes Beispiel ist die Wut jener, die es noch nicht erkennen wollen.


----------



## The Dude (23. September 2008)

Nachtrot schrieb:


> Der TE hats erkannt. Bestes Beispiel ist die Wut jener, die es noch nicht erkennen wollen.



Ich weiß, don't feed the troll aber ich muss das mal sinngemäß übersetzen:

"Wie der TE kann ich einfach nicht verstehen dass dieses Spiel manchen Menschen gefällt. Da Leute, welche eine andere subjektive Meinung als meine eigene haben mich schwer verunsichern, unterstelle ich diesen Leuten einfach mal, dass sie eigentlich meiner Meinung sind, das aber nicht zugeben wollen,
weil sie damit ja zugeben müssten, dass ICH im recht bin... was genau "Eindruck" bedeutet hab ich auch noch nicht verstanden"

...so gesehen war der ursprüngliche Text wenigstens kurz^^


----------



## Urbulgrokash (23. September 2008)

Dann geh doch zu WoW zurück wenn du es so toll findest! Meines Erachtens ist das Spiel viel geiler als WoW und die so hoch heraufbeschworenen Bugs sind dieselben wie in WoW! (man beachte dass WoW schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und W.A.R. noch nciht mal ne Woche xD)


----------



## Mirdoìl (23. September 2008)

Ich sag einfach mal...
"Jedem das seine"


----------



## Frank from Hell (23. September 2008)

Tja,
ich hab bereits entschieden komplett zu WAR zu wechseln und Lich King an mir vorbei ziehen zu lassen. Zwei Abos sind mir einfach zu teuer und ich habe ernsthaft die Befürchtung das Lich King das selbe Prinzip verfolgt wie sämtlicher bisheriger Content und nur durch rudimentäre Änderungen und Neuerungen (Friseur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) erweitert wird.


----------



## Pansenlutscher (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hatte mich echt auf WAR gefreut und mal lustig nen Squigtreiba auf o.g. Server gemacht. Bin jetzt LVL 6 und hab keinen Bock mehr. Habe direkt am Anfang oben an der Minimap aufs beitreten für " Die Tore von Erkrund" geklickt und das über die ganzen Stunden hinweg, jeden Tag den ich gespielt habe. Reingekommen bin ich bis jetzt kein einziges mal, Support von seiten der GMs kam auch über Stunden nicht.
Ich habe WAR wegen der "PVP" Kämpfe angefangen, aber da tut sich leider gar nichts! und der Server ist fast voll, sowohl auf Seiten der Ordnung als auch auf Chaos Seite! Ich raff´s nicht, warum klappt das nicht? Wenn ich PVE machen wollen würde ( was ich nicht will, hab WOW satt) dann würde ich das wieder spielen.

Hoffe da weiß einer ne Antwort drauf!

Gruß


----------



## Fetus (23. September 2008)

Pansenlutscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lösung: Spiel Ordnung.

Tadaaa!


----------



## S.E.Lain (23. September 2008)

komm auf averland bist ja erst lvl 6 das geht ja flott da haste so max aber aller max 15min wartezeit dann biste drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iwarsnet (23. September 2008)

glückwunsch fetusrape du hast es geschafft den ganzen text zu zitieren!

@topic:
denke das werden die schnell beheben, schließlich lebt das spiel vom pvp. wäre ein wunder wenn bei einem so komplexen spiel alles von anfang an klappt.
nur die ruhe das wird schon alles.


----------



## Fetus (23. September 2008)

Iwarsnet schrieb:


> glückwunsch fetusrape du hast es geschafft den ganzen text zu zitieren!
> 
> @topic:
> denke das werden die schnell beheben, schließlich lebt das spiel vom pvp. wäre ein wunder wenn bei einem so komplexen spiel alles von anfang an klappt.
> nur die ruhe das wird schon alles.



Ich schaff's sogar noch mal.


----------



## Shadøw !! (23. September 2008)

Du meinst Zerstörung und nicht Chaos ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diesirea (23. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> komm auf averland bist ja erst lvl 6 das geht ja flott da haste so max aber aller max 15min wartezeit dann biste drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nix gegen ihn aber komm bloß nicht  unsere warteschlange ist schon bei über 500 -.- und die chats sind wie ausgestorben^^   und wieso 15 min wartezeit?  seid 3 tagen brauch ich imme rne 3/4 stunde bis ich drinne bin


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Man ist nur angemeldet, wenn der Kreis flackert, leuchtet (ka wie man das ausdrückt). Erst rechtsklick, und dann auf anmelden. Wenn man das nicht macht, dann klappts auch nicht.


----------



## S.E.Lain (23. September 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> nix gegen ihn aber komm bloß nicht  unsere warteschlange ist schon bei über 500 -.- und die chats sind wie ausgestorben^^   und wieso 15 min wartezeit?  seid 3 tagen brauch ich imme rne 3/4 stunde bis ich drinne bin



ok die warteschangen sind böse aber naja hoffe das legt sich etwas wegen dem serverclon jetzt und naja 3/4 stunde? da tust du mir echt leid is bei mir nie so lange ^^

(bin im t2)


----------



## Crash_hunter (23. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Man ist nur angemeldet, wenn der Kreis flackert, leuchtet (ka wie man das ausdrückt). Erst rechtsklick, und dann auf anmelden. Wenn man das nicht macht, dann klappts auch nicht.


bekommst en keks..


----------



## Black Hawk (23. September 2008)

Will jetzt nicht unfreundlich sein aber ich glaub sie wissen schon wie das mit dem Anmelden geht


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

FetusRape schrieb:


> Lösung: Spiel Ordnung.
> 
> Tadaaa!


Ordnung spielen bringt relativ wenig, auch da hast du teils 30min+ wartezeiten


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Will jetzt nicht unfreundlich sein aber ich glaub sie wissen schon wie das mit dem Anmelden geht



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür gabs hier im Forum schon genug Beispiele....


----------



## Dashy (23. September 2008)

Also, mit Level 6 war ich nie in nem BG, ok das Erengrad die PvP server nicht gingen war ein Faktor aber bis Level 10 ( ca 4 h ) ist leveln echt schneller



> Bin jetzt LVL 6 und hab keinen Bock mehr. Habe direkt am Anfang oben an der Minimap aufs beitreten für " Die Tore von Erkrund" geklickt und das über die ganzen Stunden hinweg, jeden Tag den ich gespielt habe.



Du hast mit Level 6 !!!!!111einelf keine Lust mehr ? oO das mach mann doch in 2 Stunden, wie hast du dich dann tag für Tag mehrere STUNDEN angemeldet ?


----------



## Schator (23. September 2008)

auf Solland wird nur in Nordland RvR betrieben, wo anders geht selbst auf der Ordnungsseite nichts auf.


----------



## Pansenlutscher (23. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Also, mit Level 6 war ich nie in nem BG, ok das Erengrad die PvP server nicht gingen war ein Faktor aber bis Level 10 ( ca 4 h ) ist leveln echt schneller
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast mit Level 6 !!!!!111einelf keine Lust mehr ? oO das mach mann doch in 2 Stunden, wie hast du dich dann tag für Tag mehrere STUNDEN angemeldet ?




Noja, habe abends nur so 2-3 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen und ich wollte mir alles angucken...habe auch mal andere Chars ausprobiert, immer mit dem Selben Resultat, nix nix und wieder nix! Deswegen hab ich keine Lust mehr..."! Warten kann ich auch woanders^^ Hoffe mal die fixen das schnell! Falls nicht dann schreibt mir ne PN falls wer ne Collectors Edition haben möchte oO


----------



## Cavalon (23. September 2008)

Hab auf egrimm (rp-open RvR) auf der Order seite , eine Wartezeit (Nordland) von weniger als 1 Minute.


----------



## mellowd (24. September 2008)

@Anwak

hätte es fast nicht besser schreiben können...
so ungefär   ach ja wenn der Char läuft sieht es fast wie damals bei Meridian aus,  so ziemlich "billig" irgendwie
naja und die Supertolle Grafik hat mich ja wirklich aus den Latschen gehaun



@SirDamatadore

ähm Du wärst wahrscheinlich mit Strichmännchengrafik zufrieden, wenn man sich gegenseitig die Beine wegradieren könnte
kanst einen irgendwie ein bissl Leid tun .)



naja tobt euch mal weiter aus   50 teuro halt in den Wind geschossen was solls

grüssle


----------



## Salute (24. September 2008)

mellowd schrieb:


> @Anwak
> 
> hätte es fast nicht besser schreiben können...
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass es nicht deine letzte "Fehlinvestition" gewesen ist. Außerdem wurde es schon mehr mals erwähnt, dass die Grafik fürs RvR optimal ist. Scheinbar überliest sichs das. 

Wie dem auch sei, viel spaß bei AoC oder Lichking. Für jemanden der wirklich jeden Kritikpunkt erkennt ist es sicher das Richtige.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlordkang (24. September 2008)

> Sdass die Grafik fürs RvR optimal ist. Scheinbar überliest sichs das.



Glaube selbst die wird bei den versprochenen 200 vs 200 nicht mehr helfen, wenn sie vorher bei vielen Spielern bei geringen Mengen schon unschön ruckelt. 


Nun meine Eindrücke... hmm es ist irgendwie meh. 

Es bindet einen nicht an sich wie WOW früher (tut es jetzt auch nicht mehr, aber es liegt mir immer noch mehr als WHO), ich habe meinen Elfen auf Level 16 gespielt wie man es wohl machen sollte. Da etwas gequestet, da etwas PvP, ne öffentliche Quest gemacht und es macht einfach irgendwie keinen Spaß. Kann es nicht erklären es ist alles wie schon mal gesehen und gemacht.  Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es in spätern Zonen besser werden soll. Vielleicht schau ich es mir noch mal an wenn Wotlk mich langweilen sollte, was eher nicht passieren dürfte dem Beta nach, aber sofern reizt es mich wirklich nicht genug um dafür jeden Monat was zu bezahlen. Vielleicht wenn’s FTP wird, also einmal kaufen, spielen wenn man Lust hat, aber sonst  einfach nichts für mich.


----------



## Fetus (24. September 2008)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Ordnung spielen bringt relativ wenig, auch da hast du teils 30min+ wartezeiten



Sehr selten. Im vergeleich zur Zerstörung sind das nur Bruchteile.


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Glaube selbst die wird bei den versprochenen 200 vs 200 nicht mehr helfen, wenn sie vorher bei vielen Spielern bei geringen Mengen schon unschön ruckelt.
> 
> 
> Nun meine Eindrücke... hmm es ist irgendwie meh.
> ...




Oh ja...WoW ist ja extrem Abwechslungsreicher stimmt (Achtung Ironie !!!)

Und das mit der Performance wird schon.....WoW war am Anfang sogar noch schlimmer....teilweise unspielbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No Fear (24. September 2008)

Einige Argumente die du ins Feld führst lassen nur den Schluss zu, dass du zu billige Hardware und sehr wenig gespielt hast. Das Argument mit dem "pulling" zeigt schon einmal das du zB nie über die Schattenländer (wenn Ordnung) hinausgekommen bist (also kleiner Level 15-16) Dein "Ruckeln" und "Hölzernheit" kann ich auch nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Warlordkang (24. September 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Oh ja...WoW ist ja extrem Abwechslungsreicher stimmt (Achtung Ironie !!!)



Ist wohl einfach Geschmacksache - 9 Spielklassen mit unterschiedlichem Spielstil und Flair in einer Welt die mir Spass macht. Bringt mir die eine Klasse (10 sinds effektiv in War an sich auch nur, nur halt Seitengespiegelt) mehr auch nicht wenn mir einfach WHO keinen Spass macht. :/



> Und das mit der Performance wird schon.....WoW war am Anfang sogar noch schlimmer....teilweise unspielbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt vielleicht komme ich wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sofern machte mir halt selbst das Wotlk Beta mehr Spass.


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Ist wohl einfach Geschmacksache - 9 Spielklassen mit unterschiedlichem Spielstil und Flair in einer Welt die mir Spass macht. Bringt mir die eine Klasse (10 sinds effektiv in War an sich auch nur, nur halt Seitengespiegelt) mehr auch nicht wenn mir einfach WHO keinen Spass macht. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann bist du ein typische Fanboy wenn dir die Beta von WotLk Spaß gemacht hat....weil die war (ist) ja mal wirklich unter alles Sau...


----------



## Warlordkang (24. September 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Dann bist du ein typische Fanboy wenn dir die Beta von WotLk Spaß gemacht hat....weil die war (ist) ja mal wirklich unter alles Sau...



Was hat dir das Wotlk Beta denn getan?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Todesritter macht direkt von Anfang an Spass, sein Stargebiet ist auch sehr unterhaltsam, alleine schon wegen der Quest wo du von Drachenrücken aus Crusader jagen darfst =). Northrend selbst ist auch mehr als liebevoll und abwechslungsreich gestaltet. Dazu gehen endlich loretechnisch wieder ein paar Sachen voran (zb die Belagerung von Unterstadt), etwas was bei BC eher fehlte wo mehr als ein paar NSCs die rüberverfrachtet wurden eigentlich nicht gross was passiert war. Die Umstellung des Zaubermachtsystemes ist auch weit gelunger als ich orginal gedacht hatte, die neuen Talentbäume funktonieren auch soweit ich es bei meinen Klassen bemerkt habe und die Ausrüstung sieht auch endlich wieder besser aus (der Sci-fi Flair in BC war doch eher etwas abschreckend für mich). Dazu ist der Ausrüstungsübergang weit sinniger als von WOW auf BC, denn deine Highend BC Items kannst auch ne ganze Zeit in Wotlk mehr als effektiv tragen.

Einzige was WoW von WAR wirklich übernehmen sollte ist das mit dem Rüstungen anmalen können und das deine Gilde quasi mitlevelt. Ersters einfach weil du zB als Heiler irgendwann für meinen Geschmack zu Heilig aussieht, zweiteres um Gildenzusammehalt in WOW etwas mehr zu fördern. Vorallem würde beides eigentlich nicht viel brauchen um ihn WOW zu übernehmen, vorallem dank dem neuen Archivmentsystem. Das ToK aus Who wäre zwar auch ne nett Idee, aber braucht es an sich nicht umbedingt, da wenn die Warhammerwelt eh schon kennst den Lore drinn eh kaum intressant finden wirst und ansonsten hat das Archivmentsystem eh schon die selbe Funktion.


----------



## Chillmon (24. September 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Ist wohl einfach Geschmacksache - 9 Spielklassen mit unterschiedlichem Spielstil und Flair in einer Welt die mir Spass macht. Bringt mir die eine Klasse (10 sinds effektiv in War an sich auch nur, nur halt Seitengespiegelt) mehr auch nicht wenn mir einfach WHO keinen Spass macht. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wen soll das bitte Interessieren? Du glaubst garnicht wie scheiss egal mir ist was du spielst. Wenn dir WAR kein Spass macht dann zock weiter was dir spass macht und tschüss. FÜr manche Leute sollte das Forum lieber unzugängich sein.

@ TE Informier dich erstmal bevor du so einen dreck daher laberst , mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu sagen. Mir ist das ganze zu blöd , immer diesen heulenden, WoW verseuchten Kiddies auf buffed

@ Warlordkang Ab ins WoW Forum da kannste von mir aus 10 Seiten lang beschreiben wieviel Spass dir WoW macht , hier juckt das keine Sau


----------



## Talyn9 (24. September 2008)

So nach ein paar Tagen möchte ich auch mal meine Eindrücke posten:

positiv:
- pvp von beginn an und mehr als in WoW, man kriegt EXP dadurch
- öffentliche Quests
- teilweise zimlich atmospärisch (überall brennts krachts etc.)

negativ:
- bei jedem Start zig Firmenlogos und immer Eula bestätigen
- schlechte Performance, kein AA und AF im Spiel einstellbar (Athlon x2 4500, Ati 4500HD, 2 GB Ram, XP)
- weiter entfernte Lebewesen sind nur ruckelig animiert wie vor 10 Jahren
- Spielbarkeit, Bedienung und Benutzerfreundlichkeit deutlich schlechter als WoW
- PVE Part abgesehen von den öffentlichen Quests eher unterdurchschnittlich, vermutlich kein Endgame PVE
- Berufe uninteressant
- Monster KI nicht vorhanden (kann einzeln aus Gruppen rauspullen)
- Welt nicht wirklich offen sondern in Zonen aufgeteilt
- Szenarien nur im jeweiligen Gebiet annehmbar und oft sehr lange Wartezeiten
- teilweise auch langweiliges/schlechtes Design

Ich denke das Spiel hat Potential im PvP, allerdings hat Mythic noch viel zu tun. Eine ersthafte Alternative zu WoW bislang jedoch nicht (auch wenn die aus PvP nicht viel machen, der Unterschied liegt in so Sachen wie Spielbarkeit, Flair etc.).

P.S.: Ich bin kein WoW Fanboy sondern hoffe das sich War zu nem richtigen Konkurrenten entwickelt.


----------



## Lari (24. September 2008)

Das mit der Monster KI... Das nennt sich Bring-a-Friend. Da zum Beispiel ein Zelot gegen zwei Gegner gleichzeitig schon richtig Probleme bekommt, pullt ein einzelner Spieler in der Regel auch nur einen Gegner. Geht spaßeshalber mal in Gruppe und pullt die gleichen Mobs. Es werden mehr Gegner kommen, in der Regel entsprechend eurer Gruppengröße.
It's not a bug, it's a feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (24. September 2008)

Talyn9 schrieb:


> So nach ein paar Tagen möchte ich auch mal meine Eindrücke posten:
> 
> positiv:
> - pvp von beginn an und mehr als in WoW, man kriegt EXP dadurch
> ...


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2008)

Talyn9 schrieb:


> So nach ein paar Tagen möchte ich auch mal meine Eindrücke posten:
> 
> positiv:
> - pvp von beginn an und mehr als in *WoW*, man kriegt EXP dadurch
> ...





4x das Wort Wow in deinem Beitrag....nein du bist kein Fanboy....warum auch....wie sollten wir nur darauf kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist im falschen Forum.......


----------



## abszu (24. September 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> 4x das Wort Wow in deinem Beitrag....nein du bist kein Fanboy....warum auch....wie sollten wir nur darauf kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erstens ist das buffed-Forum, warum sollte hier wer falsch sein, zwotens wird in fast jedem WAR-Beitrag mit WoW verglichen, auf WoW rumgehackt... aber HIER störts dich, weil er auch paar negative Dinge erwähnt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt mal im Ernst: WAR wird noch lange Zeit mit WoW verglichen. Es wildert im selben Genre, also wird verglichen mit dem (bisherigen) Platzhirsch. Das ist ganz normal, passiert überall.


----------



## Nerdavia (24. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Erstens ist das buffed-Forum, warum sollte hier wer falsch sein, zwotens wird in fast jedem WAR-Beitrag mit WoW verglichen, auf WoW rumgehackt... aber HIER störts dich, weil er auch paar negative Dinge erwähnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein das stört mich ÜBERALL....nicht nur HIER...es nervt langsam gewaltig wenn z.B. irgendwelche Leute schreiben das War kein Endgame PvE hat und nicht mal 2 Minuten darüber nachdenken das War kein PvE Game ist....so was nervt gewaltig


----------



## Pymonte (24. September 2008)

Dafür sind die Instanzen um einiges knackiger als in WoW... wir waren letzten Sacellum die 18+ Instanz und die Bosse hatten es schon ganz schön in sich. Und man ist von WoW ja wirklich einiges gewohnt. Meist scheint es zwar Tank'n'Spank zu sein (was bei WoW aber auch oft der Fall ist) dafür wird man eben ganz shcön durch sekundäre Fähigkeiten und Adds gefordert, da diese meist massiv auftreten und nicht so leicht kontrollierbar sind wie in WoW. Alles in allem wars recht spannend und es waren sich am Schluss alle einige, das es wesentlich schwerer war als jede Endgame WoW Instanz.

Alle anderen Themen wie Grafik usw sind ja schon ausführlich ausgelutscht ... äh... angesprochen wurden. 

PS: Noch was zum Handwerk. Es ist ganz easy, aber eben nicht brain-afk klickin' ala WoW. Sry, aber wer mit sowas überfordert ist, der weiß nicht was Crafting bedeutet. 1. gibt es sehr wohl mehrere Guides und Hilfen zu den Berufen. 2. kann man auch ausprobieren. Wer natürlich keinen Forscherdrang hat und nur stupide Rezepte abfarmen möchte, der ist natürlich falsch. Unser Gildenalchi hat jetzt schon ne Seite lange Liste (neben dem Rechner liegen) an Rezept-Kombis und deren Produkten. Ähnlich unser Talisman Hersteller. Das find ich viel genialer, da es wie ein Beruf wirkt und etwas Spaß dabei bringt und nicht eine lästige Pflicht ist um irgendwas am Ende zu bekommen bzw Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Mesop (24. September 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Nein das stört mich ÜBERALL....nicht nur HIER...es nervt langsam gewaltig wenn z.B. irgendwelche Leute schreiben das War kein Endgame PvE hat und nicht mal 2 Minuten darüber nachdenken das War kein PvE Game ist....so was nervt gewaltig



es ist aber doch ein Spiel, oder?
und die "Leute" kennen halt WoW und dann kommt was neues.
was liegt da näher als alt mit neu zu vergleichen?

Back2topic:

Endgame habe ich noch nicht gesehen - mein höchster Char ist Level8.

Hübsch: Grafik, öffentliche Quests (wobei man dafür ne Gruppe brauch wenn man alle Stufen schaffen will - allein geht da nix - scheint wohl der Instanz-ersatz zu sein - hoffe nur das so langsam wie ich zock sich noch Partner für die öffentlichen Quests finden lassen)

Weniger Schön: Bei den öffentlichen Quests tummeln sich (im 3ten Kapitel bei den Zwergen Töte 100 Orks) Spieler der Gegenseite rum die mal eben 9 Stufen über einem sind....das ist nicht wirklich witzig...scheint aber ein generelles Onlinespiel-problem zu sein..von WoW kommt mir das auch irgendwie bekannt vor...
naja wenigstens bin ich noch nicht gegankt worden.
Wird man auf die Instanzen (gibt ja wohl doch welche im Spiel) richtig schön hingewiesen bzw durch Questreihen hingeführt?
Hab bis jetzt nur hier im Forum mitbekommen, dass es wohl so ab Stufe 17-20 die ersten Inis gibt.


----------



## Salute (24. September 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Was hat dir das Wotlk Beta denn getan?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Startgebiet ist gut gemacht, als ich es gespielt habe, fühlte ich mich wie in WAR im Chaos Anfangsgebiet. Nur wurde der Todesritter spätestens ab LvL 63 in der Scherbenwelt sowas von Öde. Wenn dir so ein Praktikantenprodukt spaß macht, deine Sache. Ich für meinen Teil bin der Meinung, je weniger WoWler in WAR desto besser ist es fürs RvR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Byrok (24. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> ... je weniger WoWler in WAR desto besser ist es fürs RvR.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da muss ich dich aber jetzt - gott sei dank - enttäuschen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (24. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Instanzen um einiges knackiger als in WoW... wir waren letzten Sacellum die 18+ Instanz und die Bosse hatten es schon ganz schön in sich. Und man ist von WoW ja wirklich einiges gewohnt. Meist scheint es zwar Tank'n'Spank zu sein (was bei WoW aber auch oft der Fall ist) dafür wird man eben ganz shcön durch sekundäre Fähigkeiten und Adds gefordert, da diese meist massiv auftreten und nicht so leicht kontrollierbar sind wie in WoW. Alles in allem wars recht spannend und es waren sich am Schluss alle einige, das es wesentlich schwerer war als jede Endgame WoW Instanz.



Mal in Sunwell gewesen? Ich denke nicht, Tim.


----------



## Faust1983 (24. September 2008)

Ich find WAR super...


----------



## Salute (24. September 2008)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Mal in Sunwell gewesen?



Sunwell ist einfach nichts als Zeitschinderei bis zum Addon für große Raidgilden. Genauso kann man ab lvl 80 nur Bejeweled spielen, bis man dann auf 90 aufsteigen kann und das wird auch der Großteil von WoW machen, da viel einfach mal zu "Raiduntauglich" (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) waren und es immer noch mit Sicherheit sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenenera (24. September 2008)

Kitten ... es hebe derjenige die Hand der in WoW mit lvl 8 schon kitte konnte und damit meine mobziehen und nicht erwischtw werden aller Drakki Spaziergang.


----------



## Shido19 (24. September 2008)

Boa heftig, was sind hier für Kinder unterwegs! Ein Forum ist dafür da, um Meinung auszutauschen und dabei spielt es auch eine große Rolle, dass man Meinungen anderer Leute akzeptieren kann, auch wenn das nicht die eigene ist. 

@ Anwak ich finde es ok, wenn du das so siehst, würde dir aber auch raten einfach noch einwenig weiter zu spielen, bis zB Lev20-25, da ändert sich noch einiges. Mich stört auch noch einiges und in manchen Punkten gebe ich dir sogar Recht, obwohl ich ein Warhammer Fan bin. Deswegen muss ich nicht gleich anfangen zu flamen, nur weil du deine Meinung äußerst, außerdem finde ich nicht, dass du das in einer "schlechtmachenden" Art getan hast. 

An alle die ihre sch... Fre... nicht halten können und nur am flamen sind a la "geh zurück zu WoW, du hast doch keine Ahnung", wenn ihr nicht akzeptieren könnt, dass hier jemand ehrlich seine Meinung äußert,sie begründet und niemanden damit runterbuttert. dann schließt doch einfach den Thead und macht was anderes, oder habt ihr etwa nichts besseres zu tun??

-getareallife


----------



## Gin (24. September 2008)

Mesop schrieb:


> Wird man auf die Instanzen (gibt ja wohl doch welche im Spiel) richtig schön hingewiesen bzw durch Questreihen hingeführt?
> Hab bis jetzt nur hier im Forum mitbekommen, dass es wohl so ab Stufe 17-20 die ersten Inis gibt.



Zumindest auf Ordnungsseite wirst in alle 3 Flügel der Kanalisation Altendorfs mittels Quest geführt. Der erste Flügel war mit lvl 19 ziemlich einach, Flügel 2 moderat und Flügel doch recht knackig.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (24. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Sunwell ist einfach nichts als Zeitschinderei bis zum Addon für große Raidgilden. Genauso kann man ab lvl 80 nur Bejeweled spielen, bis man dann auf 90 aufsteigen kann und das wird auch der Großteil von WoW machen, da viel einfach mal zu "Raiduntauglich" (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) waren und es immer noch mit Sicherheit sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar soll es die Zeit vertreiben. Nur kann man nicht sagen, dass ´ne Lvl18+-Instanz in War härter ist als Endgame-WoW-Instanzen.


----------



## huiu (24. September 2008)

Ich liebe an WAR die tausend Erfahrungsleisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tatsache, dass Gilden genauso in der Stufe steigen können und damit neue Belohnungen freischalten gefällt mir besonders gut!


----------



## Siccaria (24. September 2008)

Anwak schrieb:


> -Das Spiel ist einfach nicht "smoove". Es hakt und hinkt an jeder Ecke und Bewegung, die Animationen reichen von super bis hölzern. Das Spiel fühlt sich nicht fertig an.
> -Die Grafik ist so unglaublich zwiespältig, einige Texturen verschwimmen zu einem Modder von Farben, während andere gestochen scharf sind. Ebenso die Monster und Charakter Modells, einiges ist sehr fein und detailliert dargestellt, während andere dahingeschludert aussieht
> -Der Sound, die Windmühlen im Menschenstartgebiet hören sich klasse an, dafür einige der Effekte wie aus nem Midi Handy.
> -Die Hintergrundmusik ist Klasse und passt gut zu WAR. Martialisch.
> ...


- bei dem Gefühl das manches irgendwie hölzern vor sich hin hakelt... muss ich Dir leider zustimmen. 
- Was die Grafik angeht: das ist in vielen Punkten wohl Geschmackssache, besonders schwammig unscharf ist sie bei mir allerdings nicht. Andre Gafikeinstellung vielleicht?
- Sounds find ich soweit ok, Soundtrack grossartig, einziger Kritikpunkt wäre das die Stimmen mancher Klassen etwas... uninspiriert klingen.
2 Elfinnen die kämpfen produzieren sowas wie eine schlechte Lesbenpornosynchronisation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Was die Animationen angeht: ich find sie wesentlich abwechslungsreichen und durchgestylter als in dem verglichenen WoW. Finde schon das das eher einen Pluspunkt für WAR ausmacht, jedenfalls solang es der PC schafft das man alle entsprechenden Grafikeinstellungen dabei auf hübschig stellen kann.
- Yup, man hat viel mehr Sachen auf dem Screen als in WoW. Das kann man mögen oder auch nicht. In WoW hab ich mit Leuten gespielt die sich irgendwelche Addons besorgt haben um das alles auf dem Screen zu haben, in WAR wirds wohl irgendwann Leute geben die sich Addons basteln um eben nicht jeden Kram ständig angezeigt zu bekommen. Das ist auch wieder eine Geschmacksfrage.
Insgesamt finde ich das Interface aber ganz hübsch, auch das es für jede Klasse etwas anders aussieht.
- Die eula muss ich auch jedesmal neu bestätigen, nervt mich auch. Allerdings werden mittlerweile die Chars pro Server korrekt angezeigt und auch mein Interfacesetting wird gespeichert. Insofern kann man sehen das da noch erfolgreich dran gearbeitet wird. Das ^^ nicht funktioniert... bereitet mir übrigens eine gewisse Schadenfreude als WoW RP Veteran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Yup, Heros und Champions haben keinen weithin sichtbaren Goldrand... man muss eben etwas genauer hinschauen. Weder stört mich das, noch find ich es nun übertrieben toll. Das ist so wie mit dem Linksverkehr, gewohnheitssache nehm ich an.
- Handwerk: ist ne Baustelle in WAR nehm ich an. zu wenig Verarbeitungsberufe zu den Sammelberufen. Als Scavenger hast Du ne schlechte Wahl zu Talismanherstullung getroffen... genau das hab ich auch gewählt - und festgestellt das ich eigentlich Verwerten bräuchte um an die Mats zu kommen. Andererseits ist das auch wieder so ein Punkt an dem ich glaube das es einfach daran liegt das das Spiel noch neu ist. In WoW kann ich mich noch kurz  nach Release an schmiedende Priester, einen schneidernden Orkkrieger und ähnliches erinnern.
- Chat ist recht ruhig. Stört mich ehrlich gesagt weniger, ich kann auf die Highlights aus dem Brachland gerne verzichten. Vorhanden ist er allerdings, wenn ihn keiner nutzt, dann wird das wohl eher am (mangelden) Interesse der Spieler daran als an dem Spiel an sich liegen?
Die Farben einstellbar machen wär noch ne nette Sache, ich nehm aber mal an das das noch kommt. Der WoW Chat war am Anfang auch noch nicht so wie er heute ist... zum Beispiel gabs dort sehr lange erstmal keine Sprechblasen, was Gespräche oftmal ziemlich unübersichtlich gemacht hat.



Anwak schrieb:


> Questsystem
> -Soloquesten: Bewohnt bewährt, leider ein bisl weniger kreativ als WoW, weshalb WoW doch klar die nase vorne hat beim normalen Questen.
> -PVPQuests: Super eingebunden in die Spielewelt, find ich wirklich Klasse!
> -Public Quests: DER SIEGESPUNKT. PQ sind eine der besten Erfindung die ich je in einem spiel gesehen habe, es macht wirklich Spaß und es ergeben sich schnell Gruppen. Die Ziele sind relativ kreativ dabei, wobei im Endeffekt einfach alles töten reicht. Dickes + für WAR
> Gleich noch was zu den Monstern: Strohdoof, noch dööfer als in WoW, man kann jedes einzeln pullen egal wieviele Mobs dabei stehen. Fehlende CC verringert den Spielspaß, da man, wenn man niedrigere Level oder Ausrüstung hat als ein Monster einfach schlichtweg keine großartige Möglichkeit hat das Monster groß zu kiten oder durch andere skills langsam umzuhauen (WoW macht da viel mehr spaß)


- Soloquesten unterscheiden sich imo so gut wie gar nicht von WoW. Allerdings ist viele komfortabler geraten. Keine Questitems die das normale inventar verstopfen sondern alles wandert in ein getrenntes Fach im Inventar, die Map zeigt an wo man für eine Quest hin muss, Belohnungen sind immer auf die Klasse die man spielt abgestimmt, usw. 
- PvP Quests machen mir persönlich Spass
- PQ sind ebenfalls eine nette Sache, vor allem das es diese schon gleich von Beginn an gibt. 



Anwak schrieb:


> PVE/PVP:
> PVE existiert bisher für mich nicht wirklich. Instanzen fehlen, gerade wenn ein Spiel neu draußen ist wünscht man sich doch wunderschöne Instanzen a la Tempel oder DireMaul. Finde ich Schade, allerdings muss man gestehen, dass WoW ein PVE Spiel für eine SEHR lange Zeit war, bis dann ernsthaft PVP gespielt werden konnte.
> PVP ist einfach top, ich frage mich aber weiterhin wie lange das Anhält, da aufgrund der kaum vorhanden CC oft ein großer Zerg dabei herauskommt und bei 1gegen1 Situationen mE nicht soviel können erfordert wird, wie bspw in WoW.
> 
> Und am Ende glaube ich sehen alle gleich aus (schlimmer als in WoW)


PvE Instanzen existieren... direkt beim Start in Altdorf gibts die Kanalisation, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe gehen auch noch weitere in der Hauptstadt auf sobald das Level der Stadt steigt. In freiem Gelände hat ein Gildenkollege mittlerweile auch eine Instanz mit eingebauter PQ entdeckt. Allerdings muss ich sagen das da WoW tatsächlich etwas die Nase vorn hat, die Instanzen dort spielen sich flüssiger (was natürlich kein Wunder ist wenn man davon ausgeht das WoW mehr auf PvE gemünzt ist als WAR). Dafür gefällt es mir zum Beispiel das ich in WAR Städterang für meine Fraktion mitsammle dadurch das ich die Stadtinstanzen säubere, in WoW hatte es keinen Einfluss ob ich 1, 10 oder hundermal die Instanz gemacht habe, WAR vermittelt damit schon das Gefühl das man da was sinnvolles macht. Schmeisse oft genug die Skaven aus den Katakomben unter der Stadt und die Stadt wird sicherer... gutes Konzept irgendwie.
Gerade als WoW neu draussen war gab es vieles übrigens noch nicht, das von Dir erwähnte Dire Maul wurde zum Beispiel erst nachträglich reingepatcht. Ebenso ist der Tempel kein sonderlich guter Vergleich... der ist lv 50. In War sind gerade mal eine Handvoll Leute an der 30 bisher. Keine Ahnung was da noch an Instanzen auf uns zu kommt.
PvP - Der Zerg ist insofern gewollt als das WAR Schlachten und keine Duelle simulieren soll. 1zu1 Kämpfe können daher sehr kurz sein und von der Überlegenen Klasse kein können erfordern... oder umgekehrt lange andauern und das letzte aus einem Spieler rauskitzeln wenn sich 2 gleichwertige Klassen treffen. 
Insgesamt ist das wohl (mal wieder) Geschmackssache: will ich ein Spiel in dem die meisten (auch nicht jede) Klasse gegen jede andere Klasse eine faire Chance im Duell hat oder will ich als Teil einer Armee eine Schlacht schlagen?
WoW bietet ersteres, WAR letzteres. Beide Spiele machen das grundsätzlich schon gut, in beiden könnte man wohl Dinge verbessern. Direkt vergleichen sollte man sie in diesem Punkt aber nicht da die Zielsetzung eine ganz andere ist.



Anwak schrieb:


> Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass ich gerade festgestellt hab, dass mich WAR sowenig überzeugt hat, dass ich es vorerst ruhen lasse und WoW zu  WotLk anfange. Vielleicht schafft es Mythic noch ihren doch sehr genialen Konzepte und Ideen richtig umzusetzen und nicht so eine Frechheit von unfertigem Spiel dem Kunden unterzujubeln. Sollen se mal die AoC Jungs fragen, die haben sich das wohl auch mit dem unfertigen Spiel versaut.


Von den Standpunkten die Du vertreten hast (Instanzcontent, 1vs1 Balancing) denke ich auch das WoW das bessere Spiel für Dich ist. 
Das sagt allerdings nichts darüber aus welches Spiel nun 'besser' ist, es ist einfach nur die Frage was man in einem Spiel sucht...
Was allerdings den halbfertigen Status angeht: das Problem.. oder eher den Fehler haben bisher die meisten mmorpgs zum Start gehabt. 
Ich kann mich noch an die ständigen Serverdowns in WoW erinnern, Einlogserver die regelmässig ausgefallen sind, Features die versprochen waren und erst nachgleifert wurden (oder bis heute noch nicht gekommen sind obwohl ursprünglich versprochen... wo bleibt mein WoW-Housing?). Einige unfertige Dinge aben dort sogar Kultstatus erreicht, ich erinnere nur an Captain Placeholder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche Spiele scheinen einfach wachsen zu müssen, insofern sind Ersteindrücke eben nur begrenzt aussagekräftig.  
Manchmal werden sie sogar auch schlechter statt besser... WoW zum Beispiel ist bei mir durchgefllen seit der Versuch aufkam das Spiel auf Arenakurs zu trimmen (aber auch das ist einfach nur ein persönliches Gefühl von 'das will ich nicht spielen', keine objektive Wertung meinerseits).


----------

